#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-31
<Nikola> ima li koga
<Atlantic777> poz
<mikisid> !kafa
<mikisid> e jbg :D
<promis> Šta beše znači backports?
<Atlantic777> promis: u pogledu ubuntu repoa?
<promis> ja
<Atlantic777> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Atlantic777> Bolje je tu napisano nego što bih ja sklopio rečenicu. :D
<promis> okej
<promis> Dobro mislim da sam shvatio. Back port je pravljenje nove verzije paketa za stari sistem,
<promis> npr, paket od 10.10 dostupan i za 10.04
<Atlantic777> tako nešto
<promis> to mi i treba :D
<Atlantic777> ideja je da kad izađe verzija ubuntua, recimo 10.04 sa jednom verzijom nekog paketa, taj paket se samo krpi
<Atlantic777> bez obzira na nove verzije
<Atlantic777> nova verzija tog paketa bi po pravilu trebala upasti u repo tek sa sledećom verzijom ubuntua
<promis> Da, jasno je.
<Atlantic777> ok :)
<promis> Eh mi lenjivci. na svake načine se dovijamo, samo da ne kompajliramo.
<Atlantic777> cc, da, vi lenjivci :P
<Atlantic777> eto ja svaki dan kompajliram, barem radi reda :D
<Atlantic777> prešlo mi u naviku :D
<promis> meni treba neki program, i našao sam ga u ppa backport
<promis> jea, bejbi - It`s alive!
<promis> još jendna pobeda lenjivaca
<Atlantic777> ...
<Atlantic777> Vi pobeđujete zato što mi kompajliramo. :P
<promis> pa nek se zna ko kompajlira, a ko samo instlira
<mikisid> hahaha ako hoćeš svežinu i stabilnost arch ti preporučujem
<mikisid> mada je ubuntu i dalje na mom srcu ;)
<Atlantic777> mikisid: samo ti lakše s tim archom :D
<Atlantic777> nije on toliko dobar
<promis> ma, samo Ubuntu
<Atlantic777> ubuntu je stvarno fin distro za opuštenu upotrebu
<mikisid> pa znam da je ubuntu fin on me je i zadržao na linuxu ;) pclinuxos navukao ali sada mi arch hara kompom
<mikisid> ;)
<mikisid> mada pratim ubuntu (kubuntu) stalno ;)
<Atlantic777> mikisid: ovo ipak nije tema za pljuvanje/promovisanje archa pa ću se suzdržati. :D
<Atlantic777> tema = mesto
<mikisid> A šta si hteo da pljuješ ili da promovišeš :DDDDDDDDDDD
<Atlantic777> pljujem, još uvek
<mikisid> haha
<mikisid> nemoj tako
<mikisid> ja nemam loša iskustva :DDDDD
<Atlantic777> još
<mikisid> pa za sada
<mikisid> ;)
<Atlantic777> Ajd na #atlantic777 ako hoćeš da popričamo.
<Atlantic777> Ako još nekog zanima nek svrati.
<promis> eh, sad. pa loših iskustva ima svuda
<Atlantic777> promis: ajd i ti, ima tu još svašta da se kaže
<promis> ajde, beše join
<Atlantic777> da
<Atlantic777>  /j #atlantic777
<Atlantic777> batalim matematiku za danas
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> mikisid: upadaš i ti?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-01
<Anpu> poz
<Atlantic777> o/
<promis> Atlantic777: kompajlirao sam danas, da ne bude da samo instaliram ;)
<Atlantic777> promis: gentoo kernel?
<Atlantic777> :P
<promis> ma jok
<promis> lyx
<promis> odlučio sam se za njega
<Atlantic777> Hah i ja sam juče krčkao lyx.
<promis> mada nema ćirilicu
<Atlantic777> Kako se snalaziš? Meni baš treba sutra da predam referat, a... ne ide.
<promis> pa ću da pišem latinicu
<promis> pa super mi je
<promis> svidja mi se program
<Atlantic777> Super ono ide, ali se još uvek ne snalazim sa finom customizacijom.
<promis> jedino latex zeza kompajliranje ćirilice
<Atlantic777> Ajd baš da vidim da li radi kod mene.
<promis> ne radi mu iso89595
<Atlantic777> Аха, не ради ни код мене.
<Atlantic777> Оде ан ту ду.
<promis> pardon iso88595
<promis> dok bugarski i ruski radi
<promis> i radi cp1920
<promis> jao, cp1250
<Atlantic777> da, evo iso88595.def not found
<promis> ali đabe i da mu stavim cp1250 kad okruženja piše na latinici
<Atlantic777> ali ima texlive plugin cyrillic languages
<promis> ja imam sve to instalirano
<promis> i taj def
<promis> i sty
<promis> sve
<Atlantic777> E, gde se mogu nabaviti .sty?
<promis> žali se da nisu dobre komande
<promis> otkud znam za sty
<promis> šta sam našao u synapticu
<promis> sve sam stavio
<promis> znači, izbaci on latinicu
<promis> pardon ćirilicu
<promis> ali mu sadržaj i ostalo što mu je automatizovano bude na latinici
<Atlantic777> Aham, to je prob. :D
<promis> tako da usvakom slučaju mora latinica
<Atlantic777> Ma ja sam zagrejan da učim suv tex/latex, tamo se to ne dešava. :D
<Atlantic777> Ali sad mi hitno treba pa ajd kao lyx.
<promis> pa nije problem u lyx
<promis> nego u latex
<promis> jer za bugarski recimo sve radi
<Atlantic777> Da, ali kad ti sam napišeš .sty, to sigurno radi.
<Atlantic777> Valjda...
<promis> nije dobro podešen za nas srpski jezik
<promis> u samom latexu
<promis> koliko sam ja uspeo da vidim
<promis> jer svi prevodi su na latinici
<promis> kad gledaš u latex falovima
<Atlantic777> mhm, ajd da sredimo to kad budeš imao vremena
<Atlantic777> sednemo jedno poslepodne pa nađemo bug, ispravimo, prijavimo...
<Atlantic777> Kad budeš mogao.
<promis> pa kad bi se ja razumeo to
<Atlantic777> Bem li ga, smislićemo nešto. :D
<promis> serbian.ldf
<promis> kad pogledaš u ovom fajlu
<promis> sve je na latinici
<Atlantic777> blaaah ja i moja ringla od laptopa
<Atlantic777> :(
<promis> mlogo kompajliraš
<Atlantic777> :)
<mikisid> hahaha
<mikisid> :D
<mikisid> okreneš i baciš koje jaje :D
<mikisid> pozz svima
<mikisid> :D
<promis> evo recimo kad pogledaš bulgarian.ldf
<Atlantic777> pa vidi, puno puta mi se dešavalo da doguram do 120 C
<promis> mnogo je komplaksniji od našeg, tj sav je u latex kodu koji ispisuje ćirilicu
<mikisid> u jbt amd ili intel?
<Atlantic777> mikisid: amd
<Atlantic777> ali nije do amd-a već do MSI
<promis> nemoj msi da mi vređaš ;)
<Atlantic777> užasno loš kvalitet, ali jbg... dobio ga za džabe pa se sad mučim :D
<Atlantic777> Heh ne znam, ja moj nagrdim kad god mogu...
<promis> kod mene <45°C
<Atlantic777> Koja serija?
<promis> 720x
<Atlantic777> ex?
<Atlantic777> gx?
<promis> ex
<promis> ali kad troši onda naravno ide na 72°C
<Atlantic777> pa ne znam, kod mene ex610 i ne pamtim da je bilo ispod 60 :D
<Atlantic777> Kod mene je hlađenje otišlo.
<promis> ja sam spržio već 2 adaptera
<promis> :D
<Atlantic777> E to me sluša...
<promis> ali računar šljaka
<Atlantic777> Jeste da se i ono greje, ali radi.
<promis> u stvari 3
<promis> 3 je bio na popravci
<mikisid> Dobro što se tiče procesora ako je amd njemu ništa ne smeta on inače bez 90° neće da radi kako treba možda ga i ne upali, da je intel u pitanju do sada bi prso ko dinja
<mikisid> :D
<Atlantic777> ima da kupim i7 desktop i i5 laptop čim se obogatim :D
<mikisid> hahaha ja ne planiram da idem sa amda :D
<mikisid> nekako mi na srcu leži :D
<Atlantic777> Pa i meni, nikad nisam imao intela, ali baš za promenu.
<mikisid> jbg amd je bolji za igrice ;) i grafiku ;)
<mikisid> intel ne može u tom segmentu ni da mu prismrdi ;)
<Atlantic777> baš to šta mi ne treba :D
<mikisid> haha
<mikisid> ako hoćeš računarski procesor onda je intel bolji
<mikisid> ;)
<mikisid> imam sada nvidiu ali planiram i to da odem na ati
<mikisid> ;)
<mikisid> nešto u poslednje vreme ati gadno šije na tržištu
<mikisid> ;)
<mikisid> kad izlazi 11.04
<Atlantic777> u aprilu, naravno
<Atlantic777> :D
<promis> nikad nisam voleo ati
<promis> pa izlazi 11.04
<promis> ;)
<mikisid> dugo sam na nvidia pre je bila 12 u čelo za ati ali poslednje generaciju hebu kevu;)
<mikisid> tako da ati Å¡ije samo tako
<mikisid> ;)
<promis> a i za procesore počeo sam da preferiram intel
<mikisid> e da bitam ubuntu dolazi po def sa unity?
<promis> valjda
<mikisid> jbt
<promis> ako ga naprave
<mikisid> haha
<mikisid> :D
<mikisid> e odo na čas čatujemo se kasnije :D
<Atlantic777> ajd
<Atlantic777> promis: u lyxu... Koja je ekstenzija za Document Class? .sty ili .cls?
<Atlantic777> Ili nešto treće?
<promis> cls
<promis> style
<promis> slass
<promis> class
<promis> valjda je tako
<promis> idi u Tools>Tex Inforamtion
<promis> i videćeš sve što ti je instalirano
<promis> ja sam kao ludak isntalirao skoro sve iz synaptica
<promis> dodatni fontovi 85MB
<promis> smejao sam se kad sam video
<Atlantic777> Dodatni fontovi 200MB kod mene. :)
<promis> idi, još kad bi znao kako da ih koristim ;)
<mikisid> ej u kojoj je fazi 11.04 sada?
<mikisid> alpha 1?
<mice> e
<mice> sta ima ljudi
<maletaski> a
<maletaski> :D
<mice> zasta sluzi ovo
<mice> ?
<maletaski> imali koga iz BG-a
<mice> *?*
<mice> ja sam iz bg
<maletaski> e jedno pitanje ako možda znaš
<mice> aj
<mice> ?
<maletaski> jedan ortak iz niša me pita
<maletaski> a ja nemam pojma :D
<mice> koje je pitanje
<maletaski> pita dali autobus 72 staje na zelenjaku
<mice> da
<maletaski> ok hvala
<mice> ido od zelnjaka do aerodroma
<maletaski> e to
<maletaski> treba da stigne na aerodrom
<maletaski> pa zato i pita
<maletaski> mice: a našta si mislio zašta služi?
<maletaski> nisam baš ukapirao tvoje pitanje
<promis> verovatno na irc
<promis> napravio sam tajmer sa sleep i beep
<mice> hakeri
<mice> eeeeeeeee
<Atlantic777> ?
<Atlantic777> Koji mu je? :D
<maletaski> naljuti se čoek :D
<promis> jel to opet ringla?
<mikisid> Ljudi kako može da se prijavi nelegalno brisanje nečijeg profila na faceu
<mikisid> prijateljici je hakovan profil i obrisan totalno
<mikisid> ima li koga?
<promis> idi na faq
<promis> a i kojea je poenta
<promis> ako je rm bez trash
<promis> učinili su joj uslugu
<promis> hehe
<mikisid> Ma ne može trajno da se izbriše nalog ;)
<mikisid> 3 godine se drže ;)
<mikisid> veruj iz pouzdanih izvora znam
<mikisid> :D
<mikisid> ali meni treba neki legalan način da kontaktiram admine ili tako nešto
<mikisid> pa kasnije ako treba i tužba može se koji dinar zaraditi :DDDDDD
<promis> piši im pismo
<mikisid> hahah na koju adresu samo da mi je znati :DDDDDD
<promis> admin@facebook.com
<promis> ili još bolje
<promis> creator@facebook.com
<mikisid> ti to ozbiljno
<mikisid> da se ne ispaljujem samo za dzabe
<mikisid> promis jesu pravi mailovi ili me samo zezaš? :)
<promis> ma lupam bre
<mikisid> hahaha
<mikisid> :D
<mikisid> pretpostavio sam
<mikisid> :P
<Atlantic777> promis: nije bila ringla, igram se telefonskom utičnicom. :D
<mikisid> joooj
<mikisid> :D
<mikisid> dc
<Atlantic777> :)
<promis> mangupacija
<promis> Prišlo je do napake na strežniku!
<promis> nazaj na Shrani.si
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-02
<Atlantic777> o/
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-03
<Atlantic777> poz
<Anpu> pozdrav
<Atlantic777> poz
<promis> Opet kompajliram...cccc
<promis> >:o
<promis> =-O
 * Atlantic777 likes this. ^^
<promis> sad videh da ima deb u PPA    *** pljas u čelo
<Atlantic777> :P
<Atlantic777> Sad kao... instikt te vodi da kompajliraš. Prepusti se tome. :D
<Atlantic777> instinkt*
<Atlantic777> :/
<Atlantic777> vreme za spavanje, izgleda
<promis> ma koga ...
<promis> već sam ranije kompajlirao taj program
<promis> tako da mi je bilo razradjeno
<promis> samo sam ubacio novi izvor
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-04
<promis> Atlantic777: rešio sam problem sa kodiranjem ćirilice
<promis> ali i dalje ostaje problem definicije jezika
<promis> mislim na naslove za Sadržaj, Literatura...itd
<promis> ono Å¡to se vodi sada kao srpski je Serbocroatian
<radak> registrovao sam se na http://www.weather.com/
<radak> koliko treba mmejlova da dobijem da bi dobio njihov kod
<radak> nije kod negi iD
<radak> hocu da probam da napravim conky
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-05
<Atlantic777> poz
<Anpu> pozz
<fantastic001> ima li zivih ovde?
<Anpu> ima, izvoli
<fantastic001> ma samo proveravam
<fantastic001> kako stoji ubuntu sa via driverima?
<fantastic001> mislim na vlasnicki driver
<fantastic001> instalirao ja sestri ubuntu kad ono nema u hardware drivers nista :(
<fantastic001> koliko sam citao drajveri su ocajni
<Anpu> ako ti jockey posle pretrage nije nasao nijedan drugi drajver, uglavnom je onda to to
<Anpu> i potrebni su ti open source
<Anpu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<Anpu> http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<fantastic001> znam znam vec koristim opensource drajvere
<fantastic001> mada nemaju podrsku7 za 3D
<fantastic001> uff vise nikad necu uzeti via-u
<Anpu> pogledaj ovaj drugi link, mozda nadjes nesto
<fantastic001> od sad samo nvidia i poneka ati :)
<Anpu> ati jako brzo napusta podrsku za starije kartice
<Anpu> imao sam nekada 9250, mada mi je radio 3d sa os drajverima
<fantastic001> ja imam nvidia geforce 9400 i ne zalim se
<fantastic001> mada ja kod sebe ne koristim ubuntu
<Atlantic777> Mrdate li?
<Atlantic777> Ima li neko ideju gde da potražim ono da kao ikonu foldera postavi sličicu foldera + par slika iz tog foldera?
<Anpu> kde?
<Atlantic777> Hah ne dolazi u obzir pošto to treba ćaletu, jedva sam ga navikao na linux i to gnome (pošto kde ne poznajem uopšte), tako da još jedna nagla promena stvarno ne dolazi u obzir.
<Anpu> ah onda ne znam za gnome :\
<weazel> pozdrav radni narode!
<weazel> imam jedno pitanjce
<weazel> zna li neko gde mogu da nađem wcid u deb paketu?
<weazel> pardon wicd
<weazel> :D
<Atlantic777> packages.ubuntu.com?
<weazel> tražio sam ali nisam uspeo...sada sam našao nešto na http://downloads.wicd.net/pkgs/stable/1.6.x/1.6.2/xUbuntu_9.04/ pa ću da probam
<weazel> fora je što se bakćem s kompom na kome je mint9 sa KDEom
<Atlantic777> nisi proverio na adresi koju sam ti dao :(
<weazel> na njemu je network manager ali ima problem što neće da se zakači na bežičnu mrežu
<Atlantic777> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/wicd
<weazel> TO!!! Šta misliš, jel pametno da instaliram njega na Mint?
<Atlantic777> Å to da ne?
<weazel> ok, saćem da probam :)
<weazel> instalirao ali...neće! kaže „unable to Get IP Address“
<weazel> inače, kartica za bežični net je danas ubačena u komp tako da se nikada do sada nije kačio na net
<weazel> ako to nešto znači za dijagnozu...
<weazel> nađe mrežu ali ne može da se nakači :(
<weazel_> pukla mi veza malo pre pa sam se ponovo ubacio...
<Zoran> Imam 1 HD u PC-u na kome je instaliran Ubuntu 10.04. Zeleo bi da ubacim jos dva. Cuo sam za RAID 1. Da li neko moze da mi pomogne?
<promis> još dva harda?
<Zoran> Da, upravo mi je crko HD od 400GB. Izgubio sam sve fajlove!
<promis> možda nije mrtav skroz
<Zoran> Apsolutno!
<Zoran> Proverio sam u servisu!
<promis> ako su ti bitni podaci odnesiga kod onih Å¡to vade podatke
<promis> možda je samo elektronika otišla
<promis> no dobro
<Zoran> Nisu mi problem podaci! Ne zelim da mi se to ponovi.
<promis> pa bekapuj redovno
<promis> netreba ti raid za bekap
<Zoran> Imam instaliran Ubuntu 10.04 na Hd-u, a ubacio bi jos 2 HA-a za data. Ne znam kako to da uradim!
<promis> pa samo ubaci hardove i gotovo
<promis> videće ih ubuntu
#ubuntu-rs 2011-02-06
<aha> pozzz
<aha> ljudi moze pomoc?
<Atlantic777> poz
<promis> ć!
<acinic> Remastersys ne prihvata pas. Nula je pas. Kako da se ulogujem?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-30
<joostvb> добро јутро
<TildaTurn> <O
<Korisnik0000> Zdravo, neko?
<n3dj4> Najbolji besplatan irc klijent za ubuntu
<n3dj4> ima li neko ideju?
<TildaTurn> pa, jel ima neki sto nije besplatan?
<TildaTurn> xchat se korist vecinom
<n3dj4> cini mi se da ih ima
<n3dj4> ...
<n3dj4> tih koji nisu besplatni
<n3dj4> ne secam se koj sam koristio pod windowsom
<n3dj4> ali samo imao samo 30 dana trial
<TildaTurn> pa, sad koristis Linux :)
<TildaTurn> imas vec tamo irc klijent neki instaliran sigurno.
<n3dj4> instalirao sam upravo xChat
<TildaTurn> malo uputstva za xchat > http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<n3dj4__> hvala :)
<TildaTurn> n3dj4_: nema na cemu :)
<n3dj4__> e
<n3dj4_> e
<n3dj4_> ne mogu da jebeno vratim nick da bude normalan :@@@
<n3dj4_> komanda bi trebala da bude / nick n3dj4
<n3dj4_> ali nece -.-
<TildaTurn> pa .., ugasi pa popuni ponovo.
<n3dj4__> komplikovanije je nego sto izgleda...
<n3dj4__> instalirao sam xchat gnome
<Atlantic777> n3dj4__: kako si pisao?
<Atlantic777> samo /nick n3dj4
<n3dj4__> da
<Atlantic777> možda si upisao razmak neki, nešto
<n3dj4__> nisam
<Atlantic777> šta kaže? Zašto ne može?
<Atlantic777> hajde kopiraj pa probaj opet
<n3dj4__> kaze da je n3dj4 vec zauzeto
<Atlantic777> probaj opet
<n3dj4__> Nickname is already in use: n3dj4
<Atlantic777> da li je registrovan?
<n3dj4__> nije
<n3dj4__> a hteo sam da ga registrujem XD
<Atlantic777> vid' stvarno si online
<n3dj4__> kako ja ne vidim?
<n3dj4__> XD
<Atlantic777> ajd isključi i ff, i xchat i sve, negde si nakačen
<Atlantic777>  /whois n3dj4
<n3dj4__> ok
<Atlantic777> nisi ni u jednoj sobi, ali na serveru si
<n3dj4__> ok
<Atlantic777> da si registrovan, mogao bi taj nick da oslobodiš sa /msg nickserv ghost nick password
<n3dj4_> i dalje isto :///
<Atlantic777> da, još uvek si online
<Atlantic777> ajd ti lepo killall xchat
<Atlantic777> u terminalu
<n3dj4_> sada nece da mi prihvati komandu
<n3dj4_> :///
<Atlantic777> killall xchat
<Atlantic777> to mora
<Atlantic777> u terminalu
<n3dj4_> kako ide cela komandaa?
<Atlantic777> killall xchat
<Atlantic777> to je cela komanda
<n3dj4_> no proces found
<Atlantic777> ps aux | grep xchat
<Atlantic777> eto ga :)
<Atlantic777> možda si ga već ubio, pa je trebalo malo vremena da ispadneš sa servera
<n3dj4> dva puta sam se bio sa xchata-a konektovo na isti server
<Atlantic777> eto...
<n3dj4> a nisam primetio
<n3dj4> posto je jedan bio na difoltu
<Atlantic777> e, cool
<n3dj4> :)))
<n3dj4> hvala puno
<n3dj4> odoh ja
<Atlantic777> np ;)
<Atlantic777> ajd, idem i ja
<n3dj4> pa se druzimo opet veceras
<n3dj4> ;)
<n3dj4> e
<n3dj4> jel moze neko da mi objasni kako da registrujem nick
<n3dj4> ?
<n3dj4> posto sam upravo to probao da uradimi nisam uspeo
<fb0x> n3dj4: probaj /msg nickserv help
<fb0x> ili ne
<fb0x> da, to je
<fb0x>  /msg nickserv help register
<n3dj4> hvala uspeo sam
<n3dj4> ali tek sa web klienta
<n3dj4> nisam mogao da uradim sa xChat-a :/
<fb0x> mogao si :D
<fb0x> samo nisi nesto lepo
<fb0x> jer je komanda ista
<n3dj4> ne znam do cega je
<n3dj4>  ovako je izgledala komanda /msg nickserv register pass mail
<fb0x> ne bih znao onda
<n3dj4> ne razumem ni ja XD
<Atlantic777> zanimljiv link, ko hoće da razvija ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/
<promis> ja več pravim pitu
<Iwan> Pozz,moze li mi ko pomoci sa realtek 5.1 sistemom?
<Iwan> instalirao sam alsa drajvere, ali mi ne vidi 5.1 sistem
<Iwan> nego samo analog speakers
<Atlantic777> pa gde pobeže?
<Atlantic777> i još kao root ulogovan...
<promis> tako je najbolje
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-31
<n3dj4> helou
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: kakvih si problema imao sa registrovanjem nicka?
<Atlantic777> Jesi li sredio
<Atlantic777> ?
<Atlantic777> vidi na našem wikiju kako podesiti xchat, postoji lepo uputstvo
<fb0x> mislim da je uspeo :>
<n3dj4> Kako da napravim shortkey za workspace switcher na 11.10 ?
<Atlantic777> winkey + s
<Atlantic777> ako na to misliš
<n3dj4> da
<n3dj4> ali jel postoji nacin da sam napravim kombinaciju slova koja meni odgovora
<n3dj4> slova, znakova....
<promis> da li neko ko ne koristi pulseaudio na ubuntu uspeo da ubaci neki applet za volumecontrol na panel?
<n3dj4> tipa zelim da mi shortkay za to bude Ctrl+y
<promis> sve su postojeće applete vezali za pulseaudio, koji ne rade ili nestanu kad se isključi pulse
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: možda u ccsm može, treba proveriti..
<Atlantic777> i... mislim da ubuntu developer week kreće na #ubuntu-classroom
<n3dj4> sta je ccsm?
<Atlantic777> compiz nešto settings manager
<Atlantic777> alat za podešavanje tako tih efekata
<n3dj4> gde se nalazi?
<n3dj4> upravo sam pokusao u searchu
<n3dj4> da ga potrazim
<Atlantic777> mislim da ga treba instalirati, potraži našem wikiju o tome
<Atlantic777> pisano je već
<n3dj4> ok
<fb0x> trazi compiz settings...
<n3dj4> hvala :)
<Atlantic777> i stvarno ne znam da li se to tamo podešava
<Atlantic777> ali moguće da se može tamo naći
<promis> pa šta će mu ccsm kad treba valjda samo da edituje prečice u gnomu?
<Atlantic777> expo, wall switcher i ostalo je nekada bilo tamo
<Atlantic777> promis: ne znam, nekada sam u starom gnomeu u ccsm sređivao takve stvari
<promis> jedino ako je menjanje radnig površina sada preko kompiza onda okej
<Atlantic777> pa i ranije je to bio compiz plugin, koliko se sećam
<promis> a pta je sa starim dobrim ctrl+alt+strelice
<promis> ja ne koristim kompiz ni u kojoj varjanti
<Atlantic777> mislim da to više ne radi
<promis> pa mnjam tako radne površine
<Atlantic777> ček da virnem, kod ćaleta mi je unity
<promis> pa to kažem, ako su to menjali sve na kompiz onda okej
<Atlantic777> fantasti1001: ako misliš na indicators u unity, pričali su o tome
<fantasti1001> ne ne
<fantasti1001> nego onaj menu
<Atlantic777> fantasti1001: a bilo je i malo reči o pravljenju prečica za launcher
<fantasti1001> npr
<fantasti1001> upalis ff
<Atlantic777> dash?
<fantasti1001> i nema menu u njegovom prozoru
<fantasti1001> nego tamo iznad
<Atlantic777> aha, pa to ti je redovan gtk menu
<Atlantic777> nema tu Å¡ta
<fantasti1001> ali kako su ga gore stavili ?
<promis> global menu
<fantasti1001> e to
<fantasti1001> kako im uspeva da je on gore ?
<Atlantic777> tamo gde stoji file i ostalo?
<fantasti1001> da
<Atlantic777> pa unity je takav da menu bar iscrtava tamo
<Atlantic777> pitaj na #ubuntu-unity
<Atlantic777> i da, sviđa mi se ova ideja sa sočivima
<Atlantic777> i sviđa mi se i quickly
<fantasti1001> iscrtava tamo ili su menjali gtk kod da komunicira sa unity-jem ?
<Atlantic777> ne znam, pitaj na #ubuntu-unity
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> ili izgooglaj negde
<promis> global meni dodatak je dostupan odavno
<promis> mnogo pre unity
<Atlantic777> fantasti1001: Å¡ta sam propustio?
<fantasti1001> promis: pitanje je kako im to uspeva
<fantasti1001> i nije samo crtanje gtk menija
<fantasti1001> jer radi i sa qt aplikacijama
<promis> i ranije su samo neke aplikacije podržavale global menu
<fantasti1001> Atlantic777: gde? na predavanju je sad o ubuntu tv-u
<fantasti1001> skroz mi je cudno kako taj global menu radi
<Atlantic777> pa pitaj ljude koji su napravili unity
<fantasti1001>  #ubuntu-unity ?
<fantasti1001> Atlantic777: nema odgovora na #ubuntu-unity :)
<fantasti1001> toliko o tome...
<Atlantic777> pa to je irc, postaviš pitanje i čekaš :D
<fantasti1001> :D
<Atlantic777> tu je i mailing lista, wiki, source code
<Atlantic777> možeš saznati kako god hoćeš :D
<fantasti1001> najpre cu iz source koda saznati :D
<fantasti1001> mislim da koriste dbus za to
<fantasti1001> samo ne znam kako...
<n3dj4> imamo problem
<n3dj4> *imam
<n3dj4> instalirao sam compiz
<n3dj4> i disejblovao
<n3dj4> unity plugin
<n3dj4> i sada vise nemam na desktopu nista
 * fb0x houston, we have a problem!
<n3dj4> a ne mogu da odjem do tog prozora da bih opet enejblovao unity plugin
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: na wikiju postoji i stranica kako to rešiti
<n3dj4> ne mogu nista otvoriti
<Atlantic777> da li možeš otvoriti terminal?
<Atlantic777> alt + f2?
<n3dj4> mogu
<n3dj4> tj ne mogu
<n3dj4> ali vec mi je otvoren
<n3dj4> jeda
<n3dj4> jedan
<Atlantic777> upiši tamo ccsm
<fb0x> compiz --replace
<fb0x> ?
<fb0x> jel radi to jos uvek?
<fb0x> nisam dugo video compiz
<Atlantic777> fb0x: isključen je unity plugin tako da ga compiz neće učitati sa --replace
<Atlantic777> fb0x: ako si video unity, gledao si u compiz :D
<fb0x> unity sam samo video na slici
<fb0x> nisam lud da ga probam xD
<Atlantic777> mislim da si lud zato što ga ne probaš
<fb0x> lol
<n3dj4> Atlantic777 fala ti ko bratu!!!
<n3dj4> :)))
<Atlantic777> ne zato što je dobar već čisto da vidiš kakvo je stanje
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: ništa, ništa... to mi je dužnost :D
<fb0x> ma neka :D
<fb0x> ne instalira mi se ubuntu
<fb0x> :D
<n3dj4> :**
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: e, bez toga!
<Atlantic777> :D
<fb0x> hahaha
<n3dj4> hahahaha
<n3dj4> ok XDDDD
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: jesi li švrljao malo po našem wikiju?
<n3dj4> Atlantic777 , odakle si?
<n3dj4> jesam
<n3dj4> svasta sam naucio :)
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: Kula, ti?
<n3dj4> Beograd
<n3dj4> :PP
<n3dj4> jel se odrzavaju u beogradu neke tribine po fakultetima sto se linuxa tice?
<Atlantic777> Za fakultete ne bih zna.
<Atlantic777> Poslednja prezentacija u Bg-u, koliko se sećam, bila je u Ozonu.
<n3dj4> nije bitno da li je za fakultete
<n3dj4> bitno je da ja tamo mogu da se pojavim :PPP
<n3dj4> xD
<Atlantic777> U aprilu/maju će sigorno biti prezentacija.
<n3dj4> okei :)
<Atlantic777> Možda ti neke druge organizacije budu zanimljive, npr piratska partija ( blaeks ) ili vidi na #wikipedia-sr
<Atlantic777> ako hoćeš da radiš nešto korisno
<Atlantic777> a i u planiramo neke online ubuntu projekte (prevođenje, radionice ovde na irc-u, šta nam padne na pamet...)
<Atlantic777> ako ok stojiš sa engleskim, svrati na #ubuntu-classroom, tamo su trenutno predavanja o razvoju ubuntua
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: vidi na forumu, pisao sam o tome
<n3dj4> piratska partija je trazila da na mom sajtu stavim njihov rss :PPP
<Atlantic777> imaš sajt? o čemu?
<Atlantic777> nešto kao blog?
<n3dj4> i hteo sam da im izadjem u susret ali sam morao sajt da stavim offlajn
<n3dj4> nope
<Atlantic777> aha, hajde na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<n3dj4> bio je namenjen u humoristicne svrhe
<Atlantic777> ovo već nema veze sa ubuntuom :)
<n3dj4> evo
<Milos_SD> da li je mozda online  zika sa foruma? :)
<promis> nikad ga nisam video
<promis> ono bar taj nik
<Milos_SD> znam
<Milos_SD> treba mi nesto u vezi ubuntu 12.04
<maletaski> Milos_SD, nećeš njega naći ođe :D
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> nego, da vas pitam nesto
<Milos_SD> kojom vam brzinom skida iz repoa?
<maletaski> samo ako nije bezobrazno :D
<Milos_SD> ako imate brzinu vecu od 6 Mbps
<maletaski> meni ide oko 400KB
<maletaski> sa 4 Mbps
<Milos_SD> danas nesto ne ide preko 700 KB/s kod mene :(
<Milos_SD> a treba da ide oko 1010KB/s
<maletaski> imao da nas neki update
<maletaski> možda zbog toga
<maletaski> zagušeno
<Atlantic777> Milos_SD: koji server?
<Milos_SD> pa, da vidim da li je do mog provajdera (skinuo sam preko 200 GB ovog meseca, pa mozda mi malo skresali brzinu), ili je do ubuntu servera :D
<Milos_SD> Atlantic777, main server
<maletaski> verovatno server
<maletaski> bio danas novi kernel
<maletaski> \o Atlantic777
<Beretta021> Milos_SD: 1010KBps
<Beretta021> malo li je? :D
<maletaski> đes Mario
<Beretta021> ja srecan kad predje 400kbps
<Milos_SD> Beretta021, kazem, ne ide danas toliko, a trebalo bi :D
<Beretta021> z sale
<Beretta021> e bem ti konsole
<Beretta021> bilo sta da promenim
<Beretta021> moram restartovati program
<maletaski> :D pa kad si na KDE :DDD
<Beretta021> ma
<Beretta021> na slacku sam
<Beretta021> :P
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: koristi tmux :D
<Atlantic777> ili screen
<maletaski> opa
<Beretta021> kde 4.5.5
<maletaski> ja skino sinoć mint
<Atlantic777> 4.5.5? matoro
<Beretta021> ne da je matoro
<Beretta021> nego haos
<Beretta021> 4.8 aktuelan
<maletaski> al još nestižem da probam :(
<Beretta021> 4.5.5 je bio pre godinu dana otprilike
<Beretta021> :P
<Beretta021> maletaski: polako bice
<Beretta021> :D
 * Beretta021 je primetio da spamujemo kanal :P
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> saću nas kikujem :D
<Beretta021> hahaha
<maletaski> aj ln odo
<Beretta021> ajd
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: pakovanje .deb na #ubuntu-classroom je upravo počelo
<Beretta021> Atlantic777: ti samo visis tamo :P
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: e danas sam izašao 3 puta iz sobe
<Atlantic777> 2 puta da jedem i jednom do wc-a
<Beretta021> :D
<n3dj4> Atlantic777 poceo sam da te zamisljam kao nekakvog amerikanca malog i debelog nakon tvoje izjave da si samo 3 puta izaso iz sobe
<n3dj4> hahahahahahahaha
<n3dj4> XDDD
<dule> Dobro veče, imam jedan "problem", kompjuter je bio upaljen 5 sati i sada kada pogasim sve programe zauzeće ram-a je oko 600-650MB, obično je oko 200-2050MB, restart sistema će riješiti "problem", ali kako da bez restarta oslobodim RAM, evo ispisa top komande: http://paste.ubuntu.com/824493/
<dule> I da, koristim Debian 6
<Kostic> дуле, погледај шта ти највише заузима меморије
<Kostic> да није gnome-settings-daemon?
<dule> ne, xorg, 70MB
<Kostic> xorg ти заузима највише меморије?
<dule> da
<Kostic> И ја користим Дебијан 6. Шта си користио за тих 5 сати?
<dule> uglavnom firefox
<dule> tj. iceweasel
<Kostic> Имао сам и ја проблема са iceweaseloм
<Kostic> Да ли постоји још неки сумњиви процес у листи који једе доста меморије?
<dule> Ne, bar meni nije ništa :)
<dule> sumnjivo
<Kostic> Изгледа да сам нашао нешто на нету... Сачекај мало.
<Kostic> Да ли је варијанта претраживача 6.0.4?
<Atlantic777> dule: ps auxww --sort -rss | head
<Atlantic777> vidi šta je na vrhu, šta najviše troši, zaista
<dule> ispis je poduži uglavnom prvi na listi je xorg, ispod je firefox-bin
<dule> http://paste.ubuntu.com/824511/
<Atlantic777> ček, čke, ček
<Atlantic777> ajd okači: free -m
<dule> @Kostic ne, piše mozila/5.0
<Atlantic777> dule: nadam se da engleski nije problem :D
<Atlantic777> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Kostic> Па зар ти не једе највише мозила по овоме (250 МБ)?
<Kostic> пробај sudo kill 18149
<dule> @Kostic problem je što zauzeće ram-a veliko i kada ugasim firefox
<Atlantic777> Kostic: ma fazon je u tome što linux cache prikazuje kao da nije free, a u stvari će tu memoriju da iskoristi kad mu zatreba
<dule> free -m http://paste.ubuntu.com/824512/
<Kostic> знам то
<Atlantic777> sigurno je to
<dule_> OK, hvala momci.
<Kostic> Нема на чему, али стварно.
<Kostic> Не знам шта би могао да буде проблем осим мозиле.
<Atlantic777> dule_: pa i nema na čemu...
<Atlantic777> dule_: negde gde to piše da je toliko RAM-a zauzeto?
<dule_> system monitoru i na conky-u
<Kostic> dule_: Да ли ти се то и пре дешавало са неком прошлом инсталацијом Дебијана 6?
<Milos_SD> evo i mene na Precise-u :D
<Milos_SD> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 12.04 - precise Kernel: 3.3.0-rc1-core2duo, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 1.11.3 | Desktop: Gnome v2.3.1 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.8
<Atlantic777> :)
<Atlantic777> radi ok?
<Beretta021> Linux radar-desktop 3.3.0-rc1-radar #1 SMP Tue Jan 31 20:22:00 CET 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Atlantic777> planiram i ja da krenem
<Beretta021> :D
<Milos_SD> radi za sada
<Milos_SD> sad cu da stavljam 3.3.0-rc2 kernel, jer sam svasta skarabudzio sa ovim rc1 (nemam zvuk trenutno) :D
<Beretta021> Milos_SD: koju grafiku imas?
<Beretta021> hahahah
<Beretta021> pa sta si mu radio?
<Beretta021> meni lepo radi
<Milos_SD> zezao sam se sa Alsom 1.0.25 pre Precise-a, pa pre uprade-a sam uradio make uninstall alsa-driver-a, pa jos od tada nemam zvuk na ovom kernelu :D
<Milos_SD> nvidia 7600gt mi je graficka
<Beretta021> koji drajver vozis?
<Milos_SD> 290.10
<Beretta021> mene je sad namucio uh
<Milos_SD> patch-ovan
<Beretta021> hteo sam da rm rfujem
<Milos_SD> imas temu na nvnews :D
<Beretta021> root
<Milos_SD> ja sam otvorio :)
<Beretta021> :)
<Milos_SD> tamo imas i resenje ;)
<Beretta021> ma nasao sam na ubuntu forums resenje
<Beretta021> ali ubi me
<Milos_SD> uh, ala je spor trenutno kernel.org 90KB/s ide :@
<Beretta021> :)
<fb0x> Milos_SD: a zasto teras rc kernel?
<Milos_SD> fb0x, sto da ne?
<Milos_SD> fb0x, nisu pravili probleme jos od .37 verzije
<Milos_SD> .27
<Milos_SD> a poceo sam sa .28
<Milos_SD> :D
<Milos_SD> tako da ... nikada nisam imao problema sa kernelom
<fb0x> zato sto nisu za dzabe izmislili rc :D
<Milos_SD> jbg-a, RC je sada, vec neko vreme, stabilan kao i final, barem kod mene
<Milos_SD> a ja imam standardnu masinu :)
<Milos_SD> jednostavno, volim da se zezam sa tim... :)
<Milos_SD> dosta stvari kod mene je alpha, beta, rc ...
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> kompajlirano
<fb0x> sto ne instaliras win? xD
<Beretta021> fb0x: ako rc bude dobar postace final
<Beretta021> :D
<fb0x> Beretta021: ako :D
<Beretta021> meni radi normalno
<fb0x> ja imam 3.2.1 i necu da menjam do 3.3
<fb0x> nema potrebe
<Milos_SD> ako ces vec stable, izasao je 3.2.2 ;)
<fb0x> znam
<fb0x> xD
<fb0x> i sta cu da dobijem sa 3.2.2? izgubljeno vreme?
<fb0x> xD
<Milos_SD> pa, ako imas dobar komp, neces ni to :P
<fb0x> nemam dobar comp :D ali i da imam opet ne bih kompajlirao svaku verziju xD
<Beretta021> ako ga dobro podesis
<Beretta021> moze za minut i po da iskompajlira
<Beretta021> :D
<fb0x> ako imas 4+ jezgra :D
<Beretta021> :)
<Milos_SD> a dok se kompajlira, ti inace gledas u terminal dok izlazi sve ono? :P
<Beretta021> ja obozavam xD
<fb0x> samo pokrenem skriptu, skine kernel i sve uradi
<fb0x> ja samo restartujem
<fb0x> :D
<Beretta021> mada cmake ima lepsi izlaz
<fb0x> lol
<promis> aha cmake rula sa ispisom
<Milos_SD> pa, sta se onda bunis tu? :P
<Milos_SD> ne pominji mi cmake :D
<fb0x> otisli smo u offtopic xD
<Milos_SD> ne znam da ga koristim kako treba :P
<Milos_SD> pravio mi probleme uvek :)
<Beretta021> hahah
<Milos_SD> prvo sa k3b, a danas i sa Unity
<Milos_SD> :)
<Beretta021> Milos_SD: na istom smo
<Beretta021> jednostavno sam posvadjan sa cmake
<Beretta021> :)
<Ddpbf> па исто вам је
<Ddpbf> мало другачије пишеш
<Ddpbf> али генерално није велика разлика
<Milos_SD> Ddpbf, nije problem u tome sta se pise, nego uvek javlja neku gresku u samom cmake-u :)
<Beretta021> :D
<Milos_SD> a ne u dependency ili slicno :)
<Ddpbf> то ти јавља опет да ти фали нешто
<Ddpbf> ниси правио деб за кде пакет
<Ddpbf> то је тек мука
<promis> ne radi mi webgl
<Ddpbf> кад се тако деси изгуглај грешку
<promis> proradio
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-01
<n3dj4> ima li koga?
<n3dj4> pokusavam da instaliram youtube-dl
<n3dj4> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<n3dj4> medjutim
<n3dj4> dodje do toga da mi kaze ovo
<n3dj4> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<n3dj4> i kraj...
<n3dj4> ne instalira do kraja
<n3dj4> :/
<n3dj4> upravo sam primetio da se isto to pojavi ako probam bilo sta da instaliram
<n3dj4> a ne samo youtube-dl
<Beretta021> da li ti radi neku update-manager
<Beretta021> ili slicno?
<TildaTurn> ili mozda treba da se obrise cache
<promis> isklju;i softvr centar
<TildaTurn> probaj apt-get clen i apt-get autocleen
<TildaTurn> clean*
<TildaTurn> jedan > e
<n3dj4> sad cu da pobam
<n3dj4> sada mi kaze
<n3dj4> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<n3dj4> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<TildaTurn> jel "prosao" apt-get clean i apt-get autoclean ?
<promis> nisi pisao sudo?
<Beretta021> promis: danas sam cmakeovo i pario oci :P
<promis> :) ja sam pre neki dan
<promis> Što volim ovaj linuks. Samo iskopiraš sistem, i eto te na drugom hardisku
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> malo fstab vamo tamo
<Beretta021> al ako je na /dev/sdx
<Beretta021> onda ni to ne mora
<Beretta021> :)
<promis> dobro, da. ali to je minorno u odnosu na reinstall
<Beretta021> :)
<TildaTurn> promis: koristis li neki gui-softwer ili samo rsync
<promis> koristim cp
<Beretta021> cp -r :P
<promis> tačnije: cp -a
<promis> i ubacim i v čisto da znam da radi
 * TildaTurn se bass zeza sa luckybackup
<n3dj4> nisam pisao sudo
<Beretta021> pa pisi sudo
<Beretta021> moras kao su te stvari da radis
<n3dj4> probao sam i sa sudo
<Beretta021> i?
<n3dj4> opet isti kurac
<n3dj4> nece ...
<Beretta021> nemoj psovati
<n3dj4> sry XD
<Beretta021> koja poruka izadje?
<Beretta021> prva ili druga?
<Beretta021> sto si dao
<n3dj4> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<n3dj4> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Beretta021> ne moguce da kao su nemas dozvole
<Beretta021> *nemoguce
<n3dj4> nemam pojma
<n3dj4> da probam da restartujem masinu?
<Beretta021> probaj
<n3dj4> ajd pa se vracam da javim sta sam uradio xD
<Beretta021> mada ti lock fajlovi ostanu svakako
<Beretta021> ako se ne varam
 * Beretta021 ima osecaj da kompajler placi dok kompajlira ff
<Beretta021> *place
<Beretta021> poz Milos_SD sa nemim kernelom :)
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<Milos_SD> moze mala pomoc? :D
<Beretta021> kakva? :)
<Milos_SD> nautilus mi malo ruzno izgleda
<Milos_SD> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/14/EE/45LCW3jA/screenshot-at-2012-02-01.png
<Milos_SD> ovi dugmici gore, koji pokazuju gde se nalazis trenutno
<Beretta021> sta si cackao? :)
<Milos_SD> ne bi trebalo tako da izgledaju
<Milos_SD> nista
<Beretta021> drajver za grafiku
<Milos_SD> posle upgrade-a na 12.04 mi je tako :S
<n3dj4> evo mene
<Beretta021> ?
<Milos_SD> nije drajver ...
<n3dj4> cini se da sada radi
<Beretta021> fontovi?
<Beretta021> boje?
<Milos_SD> radi dobro drajver
<Milos_SD> :D
<Milos_SD> nisam nista dirao... tako je od kako sam upgrade-ovao na 12.04
<Beretta021> n3dj4: super
<Beretta021> eh taj upgrade
<Beretta021> nikad ga nisam praktikovao
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> da obrises podesavanja mozda/
<Beretta021> ?
<n3dj4> jel neko nekada radio na Arch-u?
<Milos_SD> light themes su bese teme?
<n3dj4> i koliko je zahteban
<Beretta021> n3dj4: da
<Milos_SD> a gde su podesavanja? :D
<n3dj4> koje predznanje bi mi bilo potrebno
<Beretta021> kako mislis zahtevan?
<Beretta021> Milos_SD: pa ne znam
<n3dj4> ne znam koliko je komplikovan...
<Beretta021> bunari po .fajlovima
<n3dj4> zanima me da li bih se ja snasao na njemu...
<Beretta021> n3dj4: nije komplikovan
<Beretta021> samo da znas da se sluzis konzolom
<Beretta021> :)
<n3dj4> koliko mu se konzola razlikuje od ubuntu-ove?
<Beretta021> ista je kao i na svakom linuxu
<TildaTurn> konzole su iste, komande se razlikuju :)
<Beretta021> samo nemas apt-get
<Beretta021> nemas init.d
<Beretta021> vec rc.d
<Beretta021> i tako
<Beretta021> par sitnica
<Beretta021> skoro pa sve od nule instaliras
<n3dj4> a graficki kako je podrzan?
<Beretta021> kao i svaki linux
<Beretta021> :D
<n3dj4> bojim se da bi me namucilo to instaliravanje od nule
<n3dj4> a pogotovo ako naletim na neki problem nedaj boze za mreznu kartu
<n3dj4> ili da wireless ne zeli da radi xD
<n3dj4> a pored ubuntu-a
<TildaTurn> probaj ArchBang za pocetak ako oss Arch :)
<Beretta021> moze i chakra
<Beretta021> ja sam sa chakrom poceo
<TildaTurn> on je live-cd pa ...
<Beretta021> inace prva 2 puta sam obrisao ceo hdd
<Beretta021> :D
<n3dj4> sto se linuxa tice radio sam jos samo na ipcop i ophcrack
<webmasteryoda> xubuntu je konza
<webmasteryoda> :D
<Beretta021> dok nisam shvatio princim cfdisk-a
<Beretta021> :)
<webmasteryoda> cao svima
<TildaTurn> joj, ne bih Chakru preporucivao :)
<Beretta021> od djes jodo
<webmasteryoda> tuj tuj
<Beretta021> TildaTurn: ni ja
<Beretta021> samo cisto
<TildaTurn> :)
<Beretta021> ali kazem tako sam poceo
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> mislim trajalo je 2 dana
<Beretta021> dok me kdemod nije iznervirao
<Beretta021> :D
<n3dj4> okej uspeli ste da me odgovorite
<TildaTurn> imam sad na jednom kompu ArchBang i fino radi
<n3dj4> ostajem na ubuntu :P
<webmasteryoda> ima li neko ovde da se razume u xml i cms integraciju
<n3dj4> preciziraj sta je cms?
<webmasteryoda> :D
<n3dj4> cms
<webmasteryoda> content management system
<Beretta021> uf
<n3dj4> mhm
<webmasteryoda> kao joomla ili wordpress
<n3dj4> meni je prvo proslo kroz glavu wordpres joomla
<n3dj4> i ostalo
<Beretta021> ja jednom dizao u lokalu wp
<n3dj4> pa mi nista nije bilo jasno XD
<Beretta021> i sve obrisao posle 2 sata
<Beretta021> :D
<webmasteryoda> nije stvar jednostavna
<webmasteryoda> joomla i wordpress su nista
<webmasteryoda> za ovo sto meni treba
<n3dj4> pa kazi sta ti treba
<n3dj4> mozda mogu da pomognem...
<webmasteryoda> pazi
<n3dj4> posto se i ja bavim razvojem web aplikacija
<webmasteryoda> dobio sam mogucnost da povezem svoj sajt koji je radjen u joomli na jedan b2b sistem
<webmasteryoda> i oni su meni dostavili sertifikat
<webmasteryoda> i dokumentaciju kako da to odradim
<webmasteryoda> kada ubacim sertifikat u browser mogu da otvorim te neke stranice
<webmasteryoda> koje mi izgledaju kao neki xml
<webmasteryoda> a fora je u tome da to treba da izgleda kao web katalog
<webmasteryoda> ali ja nemam blage veze kako da to postignem
<n3dj4> koliko se razumes u sam kod?
<webmasteryoda> slabo ili nista
<n3dj4> ili mi psoalji taj xml fajl
<webmasteryoda> aj sad cu ti staviti na pastebin
<n3dj4> ajde
<webmasteryoda> daj email da ti posaljem tehnicku specifikaciju
<n3dj4> ivan.nedeljkovic@visualart.rs
<webmasteryoda> ne vredi pastebin
<webmasteryoda> drugacije izgleda
<webmasteryoda> ali kada ti posaljem na email, bice ti jasno
<n3dj4> ok
<webmasteryoda> poslao sam ti
<n3dj4> kakav xml?
<n3dj4> ovde imas jedan docx fajl
<n3dj4> i jedan pdf
<n3dj4> i oba otvaram najnormalnije i lepo mi se prikazuje
<webmasteryoda> u pdfu ti je brosura o tome sta daje taj servis
<n3dj4> ni ne lici na xml XD
<webmasteryoda> a u docx ti je specifikacija
<webmasteryoda> u specifikaciji imas jedan deo gde je prikazano kako to izgleda
<webmasteryoda> i videces da je isto kao xml
<webmasteryoda> nisi me razumeo
<webmasteryoda> nisu sporni ti dokumenti
<n3dj4> kazi mi na kojoj je to "strani"
<webmasteryoda> sto sam ti poslao
<webmasteryoda> trebalo bi da je na 20oj
<n3dj4> na kojoj je to strani u docx-u?
<n3dj4> ok
<webmasteryoda> tako je bar kod mene
<webmasteryoda> jer sam ja na libre officu
<webmasteryoda> a jeste xml.... tek sada vidim po headeru
<webmasteryoda> to se dobije tek kada se ubaci sertifikat u browser
<n3dj4> ok vidim
<webmasteryoda> ali meni to i ne treba u browseru
<n3dj4> ok
<webmasteryoda> nego u web klijentu
<n3dj4> kazi mi jesi li probao da konvertujes XML u HTML?
<webmasteryoda> ne
<n3dj4> na kom si sistemu sada?
<webmasteryoda> na xubuntu
<webmasteryoda> ali pazi
<webmasteryoda> meni to ne treba da otvorim jednokratno
<webmasteryoda> to mi nista ne znaci
<webmasteryoda> meni to treba da integrisem na svoj sajt
<n3dj4> pa pazi
<n3dj4> ti treba ovaj xml fajl da integrises na svoj sajt?
<webmasteryoda> i ne samo taj
<webmasteryoda> to je samo jedna opcija
<webmasteryoda> a ima ih vise
<webmasteryoda> sve je opisano u tom dokumentu
<webmasteryoda> ali to su za mene spanska sela
<n3dj4> nemam vremena da iscitam sve
<webmasteryoda> ja se bavim izradom sajtova, a ne programiranjem
<n3dj4> izradjujes sajtove joomlom i wordpressom?
<n3dj4> xD
<webmasteryoda> hehehe...... pa to svi rade
<webmasteryoda> znam koja su ogranichenja
<webmasteryoda> i prednosit
<webmasteryoda> a sto bih radio bilo koji drugi sistem
<n3dj4> ne rade svi :)
<webmasteryoda> kad je to najjednostavnije
<n3dj4> ja pravim sajtove pa ih ne radim u cmsu :P
<webmasteryoda> i dovoljno za sitni biznis
<n3dj4> sitan biznis je nezanimljiv XD
<webmasteryoda> heheheh..... blago tebi
<webmasteryoda> sta si radio do sada
<n3dj4> ajmo na pm
<webmasteryoda> aj
* olujicz changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице | Поставите питање и сачекајте | Први пут  сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Дружење на каналу #ubuntu-rs-offtopic | Spisak Ubuntu p
* olujicz changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице | Први пут  сте овде? Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Дружење на каналу #ubuntu-rs-offtopic | Списак Убунту предавања http://people.ubuntu.com/~nh
<olujicz> ah, ne može da stane :)
<n3dj4> sta bre prijo ne moz da stane :) like her zika pavlovic xD
<Beretta021> moracemo staviti topic-pae
<Beretta021> :P
* olujicz changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице | Први пут  сте овде? Погледајте http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег текста користите http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Дружење на каналу #ubuntu-rs-offtopic | http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<olujicz> evo ovako stalo :)
<Atlantic777> ma gzipovaćemo ga
<Beretta021> :D
<olujicz> pa da nisam lenj stavio bi neki tinyurl :)
<olujicz> ali može i ovako :)
<Atlantic777> valjda svi imamo native gunzip...
<Beretta021> ma ja samo riflezip
<Beretta021> :P
<Beretta021> odo da spavam
<Beretta021> dosta lupetanja
<Beretta021> Atlantic777: bice batina :)
<Atlantic777>  [offtopic]
<Atlantic777> :D
<webmasteryoda> kad ce biti vracen bot za rakiju
<webmasteryoda> c c c
<Atlantic777> webmasteryoda: sada imamo konobaricu
<Atlantic777> hajde na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic :D
<n3dj4> Atlantic777
<n3dj4> pronasao sam video klip kada sam snimao onaj svoj forum
<n3dj4> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-c588ma1Vg&feature=youtu.be
<n3dj4> baci pogled :))
<n3dj4> i naravno daj mi iskren komentar :PP
<n3dj4> ajd neka neko baci pogled plz
<n3dj4> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-c588ma1Vg&feature=youtu.be
<n3dj4> :)))))
<n3dj4> zanimaju me vasi komentari
<n3dj4> Beretta021
<LordDVG> n3dj4, dislike zato sto koristis windows :P
<n3dj4> koristio sam ga....
<n3dj4> na linuxu sam sada....
<n3dj4> xD
<n3dj4> ne, ozbiljno me zanima
<n3dj4> komentar u vezi foruma
<n3dj4> Atlantic777, evo klip gde sam snimao onaj svoj forum
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: koji komentar? Ja se izvinjavam, gremlini mi prčkaju po telefonskim paricama...
<n3dj4> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-c588ma1Vg&feature=youtu.be
<n3dj4> pogledaj klip
<n3dj4> i daj mi komentar kako ti se cini forum
<n3dj4> :))))
<Atlantic777> Ako si mi slao nešto u prethodnih par minuta, nije mi stiglo. :D
<n3dj4> pa jel si dobio link od klipa?
<Atlantic777> jesam
<n3dj4> ajd odgledaj
<Atlantic777> kao prvo, ovo ne smeš da širiš po ubuntu-rs zajednici zato što je windows :D
<n3dj4> pa mi na ircu reci sta mislis
<n3dj4> hahahahaahah
<n3dj4> ali davno sam snimao
<n3dj4> ...
<n3dj4> xD
<n3dj4> bio sam jos na winu
<n3dj4> xD
<Atlantic777> ali snimi opet...
<n3dj4> skoncentrisi se forum XD
<LordDVG> n3dj4, forum kao forum lici OK
<n3dj4> neka sugestija?
<n3dj4> tipa da nesto treba izmeniti nesto pobaljsati ? :PP
<LordDVG> hmm, dok ga ne opipam u svom browseru nema :P
<n3dj4> ok bice prilike
<n3dj4> ionako, zna Atlantic777, planiram da ga stavim opensource i ponudim ubuntu zajednici :)
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: ako ne bude open source, računaj da si banovan na ovom kanalu. :D
<n3dj4> hahahaha
<n3dj4> da to shvatim kao?
<n3dj4> XD
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: a sredićemo nešto oko pakovanja u roku od par dana. ;)
<n3dj4> dakle?
<LordDVG> n3dj4, phprum? sta je to tacnije? ime foruma ili?
<n3dj4> svidja li ti se?
<n3dj4> ime foruma
<n3dj4> prvo se zvao
<n3dj4> phorum
<n3dj4> pa sam onda video da vec postoji nesto sa tim imenom
<n3dj4> i onda krenem da se igram slovima
<n3dj4> i svidi mi se naziv phprum
<n3dj4> cak sam hteo u logo da mu metnem flasu ruma pa da mu to bude zastitni znak :)
<n3dj4> XD
<LordDVG> rum, nesto me bas podseca na pice :D
<n3dj4> o tome ti pricam XD
<n3dj4> Atlantic777 racunam da cu dobiti neke komentare sa tvoje strane :PPP
<n3dj4> al nema ih XD
<EKV> Haj.
<Atlantic777> poz EKV
<EKV> Sta se radi? :)
<Atlantic777> hajde i ti na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic :D
<n3dj4> imam problem
<n3dj4> dakle instalirao sam lamp
<n3dj4> na ubuntu
<n3dj4> medjutim nije mi dozvoljeno da editujem /var/www
<ivanblago> koji je problem
<ivanblago> ni sa sudo
<n3dj4> ne znam sta ti je sudo XD
<n3dj4> tj znam sta je
<n3dj4> nisam pokusavao nista iz terminala
<n3dj4> vec sam dosao do foldera
<n3dj4> i hteo u njemu da kreiram jedan fajl
<ivanblago> dosta toga je objašnjeno na vikiju http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Instalacija_Wordpress_platforme_na_Ubuntu
<ivanblago> n3dj4: greška izvini, ovde :  n3dj4:
<ivanblago> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Kako_instalirati_LAMP_server
<ivanblago> idi na Podešavanje korenog direktorijuma
<n3dj4> sta mu ovo znaci
<n3dj4> Warning: DocumentRoot [/home/public/www] does not exist
<n3dj4>  ... waiting Warning: DocumentRoot [/home/public/www] does not exist
<n3dj4> ?
<Atlantic777> ovaj... zašto u /home/public?
<n3dj4> pa gde da ga turim?
<Atlantic777> koristi se ili /var/www/
<n3dj4> pa ne mogu var/www
<n3dj4> jer mi tamo trazi
<n3dj4> taj root sta god...
<Atlantic777> ne var/www nego /var/www
<n3dj4> znam...
<n3dj4> ali opet
<Atlantic777>  /home/public/www definitivno ne postoji i ne treba da postoji :D
<Atlantic777> ček da vidim uputstvo
<n3dj4> pa ja sam ga kerirao
<n3dj4> *kreirao
<Atlantic777> da li se tvoj user zove public? :D
<Atlantic777> mkdir ~/www
<Atlantic777> u terminalu
<Atlantic777> ako već postoji ili si sad napravio
<Atlantic777> staviš mu putanju /var/username/www
<Atlantic777> u httpd.conf
<Atlantic777> a username može da proveriš sa "whoami", takođe u terminalu
<n3dj4> ok
<Atlantic777> i ta / na početku putanje je jako važna!
<Atlantic777> var/www i /var/www su totalno različite putanje, uglavnom
<boris_c> pitanje: kako da ubijem dns keš koji ssh drži "negde" ? imam novi server za jedan domen, sa novom IP. Promenjen DNS zapis da pokazuje na novi IP, nslookup kaže da se zapis resolvuje u novi IP…. ali ssh user@domen uvek odvede na stari server… probao sam da reset networkinga, ubijanje dns keša sa nscd, restart mašine, itd… uvek ide na stari server … sa drugih mašina radi normalno, ide na novi IP
<Beretta021> boris_c: da li te je pitao da odradi ono pravljenje kljuc il sta vec?
<Beretta021> *kljuca
<Beretta021> kad si pokusao na novi
<Beretta021> i sta ti tacno izbaci kad pokusas da se konektujes?
<boris_c> pita naravno, probao sam i da brišem /.ssh/known_hosts
<Beretta021> aha
<Beretta021> a sta imas u /etc/ssh?
<boris_c> boris@boris-vm:/etc/ssh$ ls
<boris_c> moduli      sshd_config       ssh_host_dsa_key.pub  ssh_host_rsa_key.pub
<boris_c> ssh_config  ssh_host_dsa_key  ssh_host_rsa_key
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> ne znam sad sta su ovi host-dsa i rsa
<boris_c> host dsa key je private key
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> mozda dns jos nije refreshovao
<Beretta021> ne pada mi na pamet
<boris_c> ma pre mesec dana promenjen IP na DNS zapisu
<boris_c> svuda radi, sem na mom lapu sa kog radim
<Beretta021> ahaa
<boris_c> smešno mi već :D
<Beretta021> uh
<Beretta021> :)
<Atlantic777> a Å¡ta ne radi?
<boris_c> boris_c
<boris_c> pitanje: kako da ubijem dns keš koji ssh drži "negde" ? imam novi server za jedan domen, sa novom IP. Promenjen DNS zapis da pokazuje na novi IP, nslookup kaže da se zapis resolvuje u novi IP…. ali ssh user@domen uvek odvede na stari server… probao sam da reset networkinga, ubijanje dns keša sa nscd, restart mašine, itd… uvek ide na stari server … sa drugih mašina radi normalno, ide na novi IP
<Atlantic777> a gde ide ping?
<boris_c> na staru ip
<boris_c> hmm
<boris_c> a instalirao sam nscd da refreshujem dns
<Atlantic777> a koji dns koristiš?
<Atlantic777> i šta pinguješ?
<Atlantic777> da probam odavde
<boris_c>  neće raditi ping
<boris_c> samo ssh je otvoren u iptables
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-02
<djetvan> djetvan
<turtle_> ROFL
<turtle_> xD
<turtle_> Zzz
<turtle_> FTP
<turtle_> OMFG
<turtle_> LOL
<turtle_> qq
<Anpu> k
<olujicz> omg, svakakvih ljudi ima
<Anpu> cek cek, doci ce on jednog dana da pita kako da namesti Counter Strike :>
<olujicz> hehe
<Atlantic777> o/ hightech_532 jesi stigao? :D
<olujicz> ljudi ko je bio glavni u debian zajednici
<olujicz> Å¡ta im se desilo sa portalom?
<n3dj4> instalirao sam Tilda terminal
<n3dj4> i cini mi se da je kul XD
<n3dj4> u cosku monitora mi je
<n3dj4> uvek je ukljucena
<n3dj4> i prilicno je kul
<n3dj4> mada nece da mi dozvoli nista da radim
<olujicz> imaš i guake i yakuake
<n3dj4> pita me da li sam ja root...
<n3dj4> xD
<n3dj4> ili cek//
<n3dj4> bice da sam zaboravio sudo
<olujicz> pa verovato si pokrenuo komande koje zahtevaju da si root
<n3dj4> ok resio sam :)
<n3dj4> koj je nabolji?
<n3dj4> guake, yakuake ili ova tilda?
<olujicz> hm
<olujicz> ja koristim yakuake
<olujicz> ali on je kde
<Beretta021> pa jedini izlaz je KDE
<Beretta021> ali to ljudi nikako da shvate
<Beretta021> xD
<olujicz> hehe
<olujicz> Beretta021: razor-qt :)
<n3dj4> sta ti to znaci?
<n3dj4> xD
<olujicz> kde?
<n3dj4> aj da pocnemo od toga da sam retardiran XD
<n3dj4> imam jos jedno pitanje
<n3dj4> prvi put kada sam palio tildu
<n3dj4> pitala me je za neakva podesavanja
<n3dj4> medjutim
<n3dj4> nisam dobro podesio
<n3dj4> i kako sada da vratim opet da bih podesavao?
<Beretta021> uf
<Beretta021> dpkg --reconfigure valjda
<Beretta021> :)
<olujicz> ili dpkg-reconfigure tilda
<olujicz> naravno sa sudo
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> ne znam ni ja vise
<Beretta021> :D
<Beretta021> vidi da li postoji ovo olujicevo
<Beretta021> ako ne onda je po mom
<Beretta021> :)
<Ddpbf> висока технологија?
<n3dj4> nista od toga mi ne vrsi posao XD
<Beretta021> hm
<n3dj4> exexit
<n3dj4> ups
<n3dj4> ni jedno ne radi
<n3dj4> cak sam i reinstalirao aplikaciju
<n3dj4> ali ovoga puta mi nije ni trazio
<n3dj4> da podesavam :p
<n3dj4> i jel moze neko da pomogne? :/
<n3dj4> koje okruzenje mogu da skinem za programiranje u C/C++ -u na ubuntu?
<fb0x> mislis IDE?
<fb0x> probaj CodeBlocks
<TildaTurn> n3dj4: pitaj za Tildu ako te sta zanima.
<n3dj4> pa pazi
<n3dj4> instalirao sam bio tildu
<n3dj4> ali nisam je lepo podeo
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: uzmeš gedit, nano, ili bilo koji drugi editor (vim ili emacs, ne daj bože)
<Atlantic777> i lupiš gcc ili g++ da kompajliraš
<n3dj4> *podesio
<Atlantic777> iz konzole, muški
<Atlantic777> ništa ti više ne treba
<Atlantic777> samo instaliraš build-essential
<Atlantic777> a ako hoćeš nešto za klikanje, onda QtCreator
<n3dj4> i sada ne mogu da je podesavam ponovo
<Ddpbf> Atlantic777: нек узме катицу
<Ddpbf> закон
<Ddpbf> све шарено без икаквих додатака
<Ddpbf> :D
<Ddpbf> а сад,
<TildaTurn> n3dj4: ukljuci ga, i desni klik na njega.
<TildaTurn> pa Preferens, tamo imas sve
<Atlantic777> Ma i naš đedit je šaren bez dodataka
<n3dj4> ajd jedno po jedno
<n3dj4> ajd sad cu probam XD
<Ddpbf> јес кад се играмо
<Ddpbf> е да вим је вим
<Ddpbf> средство за чишћење
<Ddpbf> (живаца док га не провалиш)
<n3dj4> hvala TildaTurn
<TildaTurn> :)
<n3dj4> Atlantic777 aj sad polako
<n3dj4> koj da instaliram?
 * n3dj4 Je slapovo Atlantic777 sa tiganjem.
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: šta hoćeš da radiš? Napraviš aplikaciju na klikanje? ili cli
<Atlantic777> hoćeš da eksperimentišeš
<Atlantic777> e ja sam ustvari krenuo na spavanje
<n3dj4> uglavnom pravim konzolne aplikacije
<n3dj4> ono sto mi treba za skolu
<n3dj4> iz programiranja
<Atlantic777> onda ti treba build-essential
<n3dj4> uglavnom matematicki zadaci
<n3dj4> :P
<Atlantic777> i iz terminala kompajliraš sa g++
<n3dj4> kako iz terminala?
<Ddpbf> ваљда гцц
<Atlantic777> otvoriš terminal i upišeš g++ ime_fajla.cpp
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf: za cpp je g++ ;)
<n3dj4> mada je ne radim cpp
<n3dj4> u skoli radim C
<n3dj4> :p
<Atlantic777> onda isto to samo sa gcc
<Atlantic777> i fantastic001 ti može pomoći
<Atlantic777> ja idem da spavam
<n3dj4> ajd lako ti popodne :)
<Ddpbf> г++ је дио гцц
<Ddpbf> :Р
<n3dj4> kako da instaliram build-essential?
<n3dj4> potrazio sam ga u software centar
<n3dj4> nema
<n3dj4> :p
<n3dj4> probao sam i sa sudo apt-get install build-essential
<n3dj4> JOK :/
<Beretta021> jel imas
<Beretta021> multiverse i universe repose?
<n3dj4> a to je sta?
<Beretta021> cek mozda lupetam
<Beretta021> :d
<n3dj4> cekam :)
<Beretta021> ne nalazim de je paket
<Beretta021> multiverse i universe su ti repozitorijumi
<Beretta021> njih omogucis preko synaptica
<Beretta021> ako se ne varam
<Beretta021> nem sad ubuntu pri ruci
<n3dj4> ok
<n3dj4> potrazicu to kasnije
<n3dj4> nego htedoh jos da pitam
<n3dj4> da li neko zna gde mogu da pogledam
<n3dj4> sve shortkey-eve za ubuntu
<Beretta021> inace google je majka za takve stvari :P
<Ja_> Ljudi
<Ja_> pomoc mi treba
<Ja_> ubuntu 11.10
<Ja_> kako screen shot
<Ja_> uraditi
<fb0x> Ja_: jel znas da koristis terminal?
<Ja_> znam
<Ja_> ali
<Ja_> pritisnuo sam neko dugme
<Ja_> na tastaturi
<Ja_> i iybacilomidasacuvam
<Ja_> print screen moj
<Beretta021> pa dugme
<Beretta021> koje se zove
<fb0x> pa dobro xD
<Beretta021> Print Screen - Sys Rq
<Beretta021> tu de su ti scrool lock
<Beretta021> pause break
<Ja_> sumnjam da je print screen za ubuntu idem pogledati
<Beretta021> *scroll
<Beretta021> Ja_: kad ti kazem tako je
<Beretta021> :)
<Ja_> cek
<Ja_> sta tacno pritisnem
<Ja_> kakav sys rq
<Ja_> ili prt screen
<Beretta021> DUGME
<Beretta021> na tastaturi
<Beretta021> koje se zove
<Ja_> znam to
<Ja_> nisam tooliki bot
<Beretta021> "Print Screen-SyS Rq"
<Beretta021> pa on pravi sshot
 * n3dj4_ Je slapovo Atlantic777 sa tiganjem.
<Atlantic777> n3dj4_: nepravilan izraz, niste me slapovali i ti i tiganj. Tiganj je u tom sluačaju trebao da bude objekat i pravilno je „slapovati tiganjem“
<fb0x> hahaha
<n3dj4_> slapovao sam te SA tiganjem! XD
<n3dj4_> i sta fali mom ponasanju
<hightech_532> hi6ht3ch
<hightech_532> jel moze tako ? ;)
<Atlantic777> EKV: i ti planiraš da  troluješ? :D
<EKV> :3
<EKV> Trollface. :3
<EKV> Ja, ne. :3
<EKV> Samo rek'o da vidim sta radis.
<EKV> Posto mi se ucini da sam vid'o danas tvoj nick na #ljuska? :)
 * EKV slap Atlantic777 sa papucom!
<EKV> Gresim li?
<nemysis> al je danas ovde slapovanja puno :D
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-03
<EKV> gn
<blaeks> tango down >>> http://www.sokoj.rs/
<hightech_532> hi6t3ch
<hightech_532> ;)
<TildaTurn> <O
<nemysis> au ala se ti igraš Atlantic777
<Atlantic777> a nije strašno :D
<nemysis> :D
<Githzerai> z
<matejbc> pozz
<matejbc> Da li je ovo IRC Kanal sto se tice Ikariama?
<matejbc> Ima li zivih?
<matejbc> EEEEEE!?!?!?!?!?
<matejbc> (08)
<matejbc> (80)
<matejbc> GTFO
<matejbc> Bitch Please
<matejbc> Are you fucking kidding me?
<matejbc> Y u no?
<matejbc> WTF?!
<matejbc> I don't always but when i do i
<matejbc> Not sure if or
<matejbc> One dosn't simple walk in to Mordor
<matejbc> AJDE KOJE ZIIIIIIVVV?~?~?~?!?!?!??!?@?@>!?>@&^$%!@^%$@
<matejbc> J3(3 3 (\/) \/(-)(\/) SVE!
<phlogisto> ?
<matejbc> Na koji se ovde jezik prica?
<nemysis> čitaj topic
<dule> Dobro veče. Imam problem sa javom, kada odem na ovu stranicu http://www.filmovisaprevodom.com/strani-filmovi-sa-prevodom-online-besplatni-domaci-filmovi/captain-america-the-first-avenger-2011/ piše da nemam javu: "Za gledanje ovog filma neophodno je da imate instaliranu Javu. Molimo vas preuzmite je OVDE", ispis od java -version http://paste.ubuntu.com/828130/
<promis> Lično problem jave rešavam opijatima. ;)
<nemysis> java je virus za GNU/Linux i BSD
<promis> http://www.rex.b92.net/sr/ovogmeseca/radioniceSeminari/story/4133/FREE+KNOWLEDGE+FOR+FREE+PEOPLE.html
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-04
<crax0> lol
<crax0> au dobar je topic
<crax0> nista ne vidim
<Anpu> kako ne vidis?
<Atlantic777> utf
<nikolam> sto sta mu fali? caos
<nikolam> crax0, koji IRC klijent?
<nikolam> na Xchat je OK
<crax0> xchat
<crax0> Topic for #ubuntu-rs is: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице | Први пут
<crax0> :)
<Atlantic777> ček, dugačko je ili encoding zeza?
<crax0> vidim samo slova DJ :D
<Atlantic777> ako je prvo, onda /topic, ako je drugo onda http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat :D
<nikolam> eto i ovo sto si ti postavio, se prikazuje lepo
<crax0> i kinesu cirilicu :D
<crax0> ili kineski taomaochung
<nikolam> crax ja imam podesen UTF-8 u podesavanjima servera u xchat i sve je ok
<nikolam> na kom si ubuntu?
<crax0> ubuntu windows edition
<crax0> :D
<crax0> ma xp
<crax0> trenutno
<nikolam> Ja mislim da se xchat za ms vindovs placa binarno izdanje. Ali ima i ono koje se ne placa.
<crax0> y.y
<nikolam> jesi li zaista na Xchat?
<crax0> Oh , ne vidim svrhu laganja ?
<Atlantic777>  nikolam to možeš proveriti sa /ctcp crax0 version :D
<Atlantic777> nikolam: a postoji više binarnih izdanja, neka su besplatna
<Atlantic777> nikolam: ako je kod otvoren, onda može bilo ko da ga builduje i zapakuje
<nikolam> pa to da vidimo koji je xchat, mozda bolje neki drugi i to je to
<nikolam> da i da prodaje, ako hoce, sto se vidi iz prilozenog :)
<nikolam> http://www.silverex.org/download/
<crax0> ma nebitno koristim lostirc , ovo samo kad sam na windosu
<crax0> w*
<nikolam> mozda mozes da prevedes iz koda lostirc ako stavis Cygwin i X an vindovs
<nikolam> al ja sa ovim besplatnim xchat za vindovs, nisam imao takvih problema cini mi se
<nikolam> davno bejah na ircu na vinu
<Atlantic777> ma pri podešavanju za server na koji se kači se podešava encoding
<crax0> atlantic
<crax0> [05:47:31] Evizo - A?im joins conversation
<crax0> [05:48:37] Evizo - A?im says:
<crax0> uh u guzvi sam sada, radim migraciju mail servera
<crax0> [05:48:46] Evizo - A?im says:
<crax0> hajde da se cujemo sutra ili u ponedeljak, moze?
<crax0> pozvacu ga tad
<crax0> mada i ja sam admin :D
<Atlantic777> ok
<crax0> mozes i meni da prepricas planove
<crax0> poslusace me :D
<Atlantic777> samo me zanima da li su vas već kontaktirali
<crax0> nisu
<crax0> pitao sma ga
<crax0> sam*
<Atlantic777> aham, ok
<n3dj4> da li, i koliko ima smisla ovo uraditi
<n3dj4> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbunTRzEQCI
<n3dj4> instalirati ubuntu na androidu
<n3dj4> sobzirom da planiram da kupim tablet
<crax0> nema
<n3dj4> mene zanima da li ima negativnih strana
<n3dj4> znam da necu postici nista pametno
<crax0> licni stav
<crax0> instalirati na tablet ili na upaljac , razlika ?
<crax0> drzi ga na pc-u
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: ne za sad, mada se šuška o ubuntuu za telefone i televizore
<crax0> i chill
<n3dj4> oke :P
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: izvoli 2 korisna linka
<Atlantic777> http://design.canonical.com/2011/11/ubuntu-phone-tablet-and-tv-discussion-opened/
<Atlantic777> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/ubuntu-mobile-phone-concepts/
<Atlantic777> pa isprati te dopisne liste
<n3dj4> hvala ti
<n3dj4> :)
<nikolam> Kako namestiti podrazumevani mrezni/veb pregledac, (na primer ako vam Opera ili neki drugi ukrade podesavanje, pa se prilikom slanja izvestaja o greskama sa ubuntu-bug pokrece Opera mesto firefox):
<nikolam> update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<nikolam> i izabere se sa liste
<Ljubuntu> hvala
<n3dj4> kucao sam u terminalu shopt
<n3dj4> i pokazao mi je sve shell opcije
<n3dj4> a jel postoji nacin da ukljucim one koje su iskljucene
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: vidi bashrc
<Atlantic777> .bashrc
<promis> Stigao FF 10
<Beretta021> pre 2-3 dana
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> i prepun bugova
<Beretta021> :)
<promis> je l, pa meni evo sad
<Ddpbf> бах ја сам на овом развојном
<promis> pa Å¡to su ga onda pustili ako ima bagove
<Beretta021> promis: pa sad zapakovali na ubuntu
<Beretta021> :P
<promis> pa ono, ja za ubuntu i pričam
<Beretta021> sad sam tek shvatio :P
<Ddpbf> jel neko može da dobije normalni
<Ddpbf> gmejl na ff?
<promis> kako to misliš?
<promis> evo otvorio sam ga, sve se lepo vidi
<Ddpbf> мени пребацује на онај
<Ddpbf> изглед
<promis> imam novi izgled
<promis> jel bi ti onaj klasik?
<Ddpbf> јок, нови је
<Ddpbf> на кромијуму имам нормалан
<promis> ne razumem šta pitaš
<Ddpbf> ааааа видим шта је
<Ddpbf> промијенио сам кориснички агент
<Ddpbf> метно сам
<Ddpbf> интернет експлорер
<Ddpbf> :D
<promis> eksplojter
<EKV> exfajler. xD
<EKV> Chrome. <3
#ubuntu-rs 2012-02-05
<nikolam> Instaliram daljinski Windows7 na drugu masinu na fizicki disk , koristeci Virtualbox i raw drive pristup particiji :)
<nikolam> How cool is that :)
<nikolam> Naravno druga masina je Linux i to se nece menjati, "samo" se dodaje W7 na jednu particiju :)
<nikolam> Jedini mi je problem sto neposredno pre pokretanja VBox masine , moram da dodeli chmog go+rw za /dev/sdb disk al to je samo dok je aktivna.
<nikolam> Za detalje, ima u help za Virtualbox koji dolazi uz njega u sekciji Advance topics>Advanced storage configuration
<Atlantic777> što ne zapišeš na wiki?
<Atlantic777> zvuči zanimljivo i korisno
<nikolam> Ili na: http://pastebin.com/i1k8fqsM
<nikolam> Da ali je istovremeno i jebeno jer vrlo lako moze da se pregazi ceo HDD :)
<nikolam> MOgu da dodam dodatak na viki gde napominjem da je to moguce , ionako sam ja i napisao taj clanak za Vbox
<Atlantic777> stavićemo crvenim slovima "ne pokušavajte ovo kod kuće (samo na poslu)"
<nikolam> Na primer, onaj detalj sa odvojenom datotekom za MBR, za koju ni u uputstvu ne pise da mora da se prvo napravi sa dd, itd, da ne bi instalacija ubila masinu..
<nikolam> Dosta pipavo..
<nikolam> hahah, samo na poslu i u drugoj VM pa unutar Vm :)
<nikolam> Takodje, uputstvo kaze da je dovoljno korisniku koji pokrece VM dodeliti pristup ciljanoj particiji (+mbr u datoteci) ali u praksi moram da mu dam da cacka ceo Hdd. Znaci ekstra pipavo
<nikolam> Sad cu bas da vidim kako ce da se zavrsi instalacija, jer w7 "voli" da pravi i svoje neke particije pri instalaciji pa cu da vidim da nije nesto pokarabasio sa redosledom particija na disku
<nikolam> A sve to jer me mrzelo da rezem W7 disk :)
<TildaTurn> <O
<iMacG3> dobar dan svima
<iMacG3> ima li nekog da mu postavim neko pitanje vezano za ubuntu,a da je voljan?
<Atlantic777> naravno
<Atlantic777> samo pitaj
<iMacG3> e hvala lepo
<iMacG3> da li je moguce,a video sam na yt da jeste,instalirati ubuntu na Mac G3
<Atlantic777> uh, ne razumem se u te vaše generacije :D
<Atlantic777> ali znam ljude koji teraju ubuntu i uopšte linux na Macu
<iMacG3> :)
<iMacG3> e pa dobro
<iMacG3> mozda i nadjem neki how to
<Atlantic777> mhm
<iMacG3> a zanima me dual boot varijanta
<Atlantic777> jesi li probao da googlaš?
<iMacG3> ja sam se od skora zaljubio u ubuntu ali bih ostavio i win
<Atlantic777> imaš li već neko uputstvo?
<Atlantic777> ubuntu i win na macu?
<Atlantic777> čemu to? :D
<iMacG3> za Å¡ta? za mac?
<iMacG3> a ne ne
<iMacG3> ovo pitam za PC varijantu
<iMacG3> :)
<Atlantic777> aham
<Atlantic777> dualboot nije problem
<iMacG3> znači da mi i win i ubuntu bude instaliran a da biram po volji na start up-u
<Atlantic777> samo se prvo instalira win, onda ubuntu i tu nema problema
<iMacG3> to sam čuo da može
<Atlantic777> da, naravno da može :D
<FiReSTaRT> moze samo nemoj obrnuto
<iMacG3> jel me ubuntu pita ili kako?
<FiReSTaRT> inace ce windows da ti sjebe ubuntu
<Atlantic777> FiReSTaRT: ih bre, pa pazi na rečnik. :D
<Atlantic777> iMacG3: stvar je u tome što se na početak hard diska upisuje program koji učitava sistem.
<iMacG3> aha
<Atlantic777> Ako se prvo instalira windows pa onda ubuntu, ubuntuov program za učitavanje sistema će sačuvati windowsov program
<FiReSTaRT> Atlantic777: roditelji inzinjeri, odrasto na petlovom brdu, radio u rudarskoj industriji, mogu da pazim na recnik ali psovkama se ne moze odoliti :P
<Atlantic777> i onda će ubuntuov program moći da učiva ubuntu ili da učita windowsov program za učitavanje sistema
<FiReSTaRT> a ako se prvo instalira ubuntu pa windows, windowsov program ce da ti skenja ubuntuov
<iMacG3> aha jasno
<FiReSTaRT> zato se uvek preporucuje prvo windows pa linux
<Atlantic777> mada, ako se desi da windows pregazi ubuntuov bootloader (GRUB)
<Atlantic777> može se srediti
<iMacG3> znači faktički,evo sad na ovom računaru,imam windows instaliran. Pokrenem instalaciju ubunta,završim je i to je cela mudrost ili?
<Atlantic777> da, samo nemoj wubi instalaciju
<iMacG3> wubi?
<Atlantic777> wubi installer je nešto što instalira ubuntu unutar windowsa, otprilike
<Atlantic777> i uvek preporučujemo da se to zaobiđe
<Atlantic777> kada gurneš ubuntu disk dok je windows podignut, pokrenuće se kao neki autorun i ponudiće ti to
<Atlantic777> samo preskoči, restartuj komp i bootuj cd
<iMacG3> aha
<Atlantic777> tamo ispratiš uputstvo, samo pazi da ne obrišeš win particiju
<iMacG3> kapiram
<FiReSTaRT> deco postoji mogucnost da ce da mi pukne veza
<FiReSTaRT> testiram nesto
<FiReSTaRT> samo javljam :)
<iMacG3> ok :)
<Atlantic777> a za mac, možda najbolje da pitaš na forumu
<Atlantic777> tamo pod opštim diskusijama ili pod instalacijom za trenutnu verziju
<Atlantic777> moguće da je već i pisano
<Atlantic777> treba pogledati
<iMacG3> pametno,sad ću da pretekeljišem
<iMacG3> imam mekić
<iMacG3> i vezan sam malo za njega
<iMacG3> medjutim
<iMacG3> on je dobar samo za net i filmove
<iMacG3> ne znam da li se sećaš onog iMac G3
<iMacG3> power pc procesor je u njemu
<iMacG3> 500mhz
<iMacG3> ono kao sve u monitoru :D
<iMacG3> e sad kažu,kad se stavi ubuntu da radi kao djerdap
<iMacG3> bolje nego njihov Mac OS ili Mac OS x ili slično
<Atlantic777> mislim da Uroš ima isti takav
<Atlantic777> i da tera ubuntu na njemu
<Atlantic777> ali nisam siguran
<iMacG3> evo vidim na sajtu da ima procedura kako da napravim bootabilni usb sa ubuntu za mac,pa i ako zeznem nešto vratiću Mac OS. Dok se ne igram,neću ni naučiti.
<Atlantic777> upravo
<iMacG3> hvala tebi i kolegi puno
<iMacG3> :D
<iMacG3> postaću ubuntaŠ!
<FiReSTaRT> uff koje sranje.. lose iskonfigurisan vpn server nesto jebava sa linux klijentima
<FiReSTaRT> a znam 100% da imaju jedan drugi server koji radi i sa linuxom
<FiReSTaRT> jer ga licno koristim svakodnevno samo za druge svrhe
<aleksandar1986> cao ljudi
<Atlantic777> ćao
<Atlantic777> aleksandar1986: izvoli pitaj i sačekaj da neko odgovori
<Atlantic777> nismo uvek za kompom, pa kako ko primeti pitanje odgovori
<Atlantic777> a za druženje piši: /j #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<promis> Haha :P
<Atlantic777> lepo od njega. :D
<promis> sine, iskulirao te samo-tako
<Atlantic777> a ja hteod a ispadnem fin
<Atlantic777> moraću od Karoline da napravim sekretaricu
<promis> treba nam neki bot vratar
<Atlantic777> baš razmišljam o tome
<promis> koji će da govori doabr dan sa osmehom
<Atlantic777> kada karolini kažem $gost
<Atlantic777> ona se predstavi linkom ka nekom pornografskom sajtu
<Atlantic777> i kaže mu da postavi pitanje i zabavi se dok ne dobije odgovor
<promis> ovaj tranmission nema određivanje prioriteta torentima
<fb0x> promis: uzmi deluge
<fb0x> on je po meni najbolji
<FiReSTaRT> kako nema?
<FiReSTaRT> ne samo da ima po torrentima nego i po fajlovima u torrentu
<promis> da ima sad sam video
<promis> malo skriveno
<dule> Dobro veče. Instalirao sam Ubuntu server u VM, sada pokušavam da instaliram VB forum, kada pokrenem instalacijunu skriptu (http://localhost/install/install.php), dobiem poruku da nemam ovalšćenja za to (http://localhost/install/install.php)
<dule> You don't have permission to access /install/install.php on this server.
<Beretta021> dule
<Beretta021> da li si koristio sudo?
<Beretta021> moras kao root to odraditi
<dule> ne razumijem, to sam pokretao iz browsera
<dule> da, koristio sam sudo da prekopiram fajlove u /var/www
<Beretta021> hm
<Beretta021> mora da ima neko uputstvo
<Beretta021> morao si sudo za kopiranje u root folder ^^
<dule> ne ako sam bio ulogovan kao root :P :)
<Beretta021> nema potrebe za logovanjem kao root
<Beretta021> :D
<dule> dodjelio sam ovlašćenja 777 i rješio problem
<Beretta021> to i nije tako pametno
<promis> Mnogo mi guše protok ovi torenti
<fb0x> promis: a jeste ali ide najbrze
<FiReSTaRT> promis: zato ti treba QoS :)
<promis> quality of service?
<FiReSTaRT> axa
<FiReSTaRT> ako ti je to dobro nastelovano, ne moze ti niko nista :P
<promis> a gde da nabavim to
<FiReSTaRT> ali da bi bio jaci od sudbine moras da malo spustis brzinu protoka
<FiReSTaRT> pa imas vise opcija
<promis> optimizovao sam ja klijent
<FiReSTaRT> kupis ruter sto ima fabricki qos ali ne mogu da ti garantujem da pali
<promis> pa možda ovaj moj to ima
<FiReSTaRT> onda mozes da kupis ruter na koji mozes da roknes tomato, openwrt ili dd-wrt pa tu drndas qos
<promis> imam opciju "smart qos"
<FiReSTaRT> ili uzmes stari komp, roknes mu barem 1 dodatni mrezni adapter instaliras neki manje zahtevan linux i nastelujes ga kao ruter/firewall i naravno instaliras neki qos paket :)
<FiReSTaRT> ne bih se uzdao u te automatske implementacije
<FiReSTaRT> cek, iskopacu ti jedan dobar clanak na engleskom.. jes da je specificno pisan za tomato platformu ali pokriva principe koji su ti vazni na bilo kojoj platformi
<promis> This Smart QoS improves your VoIP voice quality or streaming by ensuring that your VoIP or streaming traffic is prioritized over other network traffic, such as FTP or Web. For best performance, please tick the "lag eliminated" option to automatically set the priority for your applications.
<FiReSTaRT> http://tomatousb.org/tut:using-tomato-s-qos-system
<FiReSTaRT> mozes da probas.. ako ti pali, extra, ako ne pali, procitaj ovaj clanak i rucno iskonfigurisi
<FiReSTaRT> hahahahahaha sad sam se zajebo.. otiso da odradim test brzine a nisam zagasio qos :P
<FiReSTaRT> jbt jedva cekam da pocnu da nude vdsl2
<FiReSTaRT> ili gazde ili bivsi gazda
<FiReSTaRT> odma se prebacujem
<FiReSTaRT> 25/7 bez zagusenja
<FiReSTaRT> mrzim kablovski net
<promis> biće za 20 god
<FiReSTaRT> ovde vec ima vdsl2 ali moja firma ga ne nudi pa su mi roknuli kablovski
<promis> đe v srbiji?
<FiReSTaRT> navodno 24/1, jedva dobijam 7-8/1
<FiReSTaRT> u kanadi
<promis> jel ima snega kod vas ;)
<FiReSTaRT> ova zima je obrnuta
<promis> pošto je kod nas pao
<FiReSTaRT> sad je kod nas +3, bez snega
<FiReSTaRT> jedino ostade jedna mala kamarica od kad smo pre nedelju dana pocistili nekih 5cm sto je napadalo
<FiReSTaRT> da ga nismo cistili vec bi se otopio sav :P
<promis> je l', a ja zezao githzeraia da se preselio u kanadu pošto je čistio 10 kubika snega
<FiReSTaRT> hehehehehe pa obicno nam napada mnogo vise belih govana
<FiReSTaRT> doguralo je do te tacke da smo uzeli bacac snega
<FiReSTaRT> koji ove godine jos nismo koristili
<FiReSTaRT> iako obicno itekako treba jer zivimo u starijem predgradju gde je prilaz garazi jako dugacak
<FiReSTaRT> i jos je sljunak, nije  asfalt
<FiReSTaRT> znas kad bi to moglo rucno, lopatom hehe
<FiReSTaRT> nego picim da roknem jednu kafu da se malo razbudim
<promis> pih, kod vas tek pada mrak
<FiReSTaRT> jao da, digo sam centos na starom ibm t23 sa 1.2GHz/1GB/20GB, i roknuo freepbx, sredio firewall, sad samo cekam da mi se prebaci domen pa ga pustam u protok
<n3m4nj4-PCK> dobroveceeceece...
<n3m4nj4-PCK> kratko pitanje...
<FiReSTaRT> dobrovjflljfdglsjndlsjfs nemanja
<FiReSTaRT> aj pitaj pa da idem po tu kafu :P
<n3m4nj4-PCK> jel neko isporbao 11.10 Ubuntu?
<promis> ja još malo pa da legam, prošla ponoć
<promis> mislim da ja jesam
<FiReSTaRT> ja jesam, sve u svemu je ok u K-varijanti.. u X-varijanti nesto mu ne idu GTK teme
<FiReSTaRT> inace je ok
<n3m4nj4-PCK> imam problem, velik, sa grafickom -.-
<FiReSTaRT> eee za to ti treba jockey
<promis> Å¡ta je problem
<FiReSTaRT> ako ti treba neki zatvoreni drajver
<n3m4nj4-PCK> Radeon HD 6670
<FiReSTaRT> ako to ne pomaze onda nemam 3 blage :)
<n3m4nj4-PCK> GUI jedva da radi, i tu sam izgubio 3 sata da bih ga pokrenuo
<n3m4nj4-PCK> cak ne mogu ni da se logujem preko naloga koji sam kreirao vec moram da koristim guest
<n3m4nj4-PCK> stalno me vraca na log in ekran
<promis> koji je drajver aktivan?
<n3m4nj4-PCK> nisam instalirao drajvere uopste
<n3m4nj4-PCK> pa sam onda isprobao prvi, aaaa ne mogu da se setim sad...
<n3m4nj4-PCK> ima dva drajvera
<promis> a šta biva ako napraviš novog korisnika?
<n3m4nj4-PCK> ni na njega ne mogu da se prijavim, a sto se tice drajvera, prvi mogu da instaliram, drugi nece uopste
<n3m4nj4-PCK> a efekat je isti
<promis> koju sesiju pališ?
<n3m4nj4-PCK> crn ekran, flashuje se stalno
<n3m4nj4-PCK> 2D, 3D ni ne mogu da pokrenem :D
<n3m4nj4-PCK> u virtuelnoj masini na win7 radi vise nego savrseno!
<n3m4nj4-PCK> nikako mi ne ide u glavu zasto vamo sere :/
<promis> lično sam ga probao samo u VM
<n3m4nj4-PCK> pa ja sam prvo isto u VM, video sve radi kako treba, reko super, a ono... :(
<promis> pravo da ti kažem, ne znam zašto to radi. vidi ovu temu pa probaj to rešenje možda upali http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reseno-problem-sa-vizuelnim-efektima-i-grafikom-amd-radeon-6750
<promis> ali vidi temu do kraja, bilo je nekih ispravki
<n3m4nj4-PCK> ae, hvala!
<promis> nije neki preporučljivi metod, ali to je sve što imam da ti ponudim sad
<n3m4nj4-PCK> sad sam hteo da proverim za drivere u virtuelnoj masini, i onda skontam da za virtuelnu masinu idu driveri za virtuelnu masinu :P
<n3m4nj4-PCK> verujem da ce mi ovo pomoci, hvala puno!
<promis> ne mora da znači
<promis> to je samo noviji ati drajver
<promis> jel tvoj problem možda ne potiče od drajvera za grafičku
<n3m4nj4-PCK> то ми је деловало као најочигледнији проблем, не видим шта би друго могло бити у питању...
<promis> to niko ne zna
<n3m4nj4-PCK> екран је у почетку потпуно црн, кад превучем мишем, онда се појави позадина
<n3m4nj4-PCK> менији бочни и горњи су потпуно црни
<n3m4nj4-PCK> али знам где се шта налази, па напамет кликћем :)
<promis> pazi možda je bag, trebal bi prijaviti
<n3m4nj4-PCK> а на самом почетку сам имао проблем одмах после grub менија
<n3m4nj4-PCK> онај ружичасти екран би почео да се флешује ко ненормалан, да болујем од епилепсије гарант би добио напад :Р
<n3m4nj4-PCK> то сам решио са nomodeset
<n3m4nj4-PCK> затим сам инсталирао fglrx
<n3m4nj4-PCK> али је страшно баговито...
<n3m4nj4-PCK> у овој теми што си ми дао пише да га деинсталирам, ако то урадим, нећу моћи ни покренути Ubuntu :/
<FiReSTaRT> n3m4nj4-PCK: jesi li stiklirao da ti poskida one drajvere pri instaliranju?
<n3m4nj4-PCK> ако мислиш док сам инсталирао Убунту, сконтао сам да могу да отворим фајерфокс док траје инсталација, и  да има flash player, тако да искрено нисам обраћао пажњу на то шта се дешава
<n3m4nj4-PCK> нисам ништа изабрао
<n3m4nj4-PCK> он кад је завршио, рестартовао се
<n3m4nj4-PCK> и екран је почео да изводи lightshow
<FiReSTaRT> n3m4nj4-PCK: kad se instalira ubuntu, dok prolazis kroz one promptove, ima jedna kockica da se stiklira da ti automatski instalira te drajvere i jos neke dzidzamidze kao podrsku za mp3 i ko zna sta jos
<FiReSTaRT> n3m4nj4-PCK: aj probaj da instaliras mint12 (on ti te stvari automatski instalira) i vidi da li ce tako da ti upali
<promis> treperenje se obično vezuje za vlasnički drajver
<FiReSTaRT> inace je na bazi 11.10
<promis> dok slobodni radi kako treba
<promis> koliko sam uspeo da vidim po mreži
<promis> tako da ne znam, to kod tebe
<n3m4nj4-PCK> хммм, инсталирао сам га 3 пута, од тога једном у виртуелној машини, нисам шта сам изабрао, али кад се сад логујем у guest налог (једини могући) не могу да активирам драјвер
<n3m4nj4-PCK> тражи да се рачунар рестартује, кад то урадим, опет исто, нуди ми да га активирам
<n3m4nj4-PCK> чак ни софтверско рестартовање не ради,...
<n3m4nj4-PCK> нисам пробао да га угасим, одох да видим какво је стање
<n3m4nj4-PCK> можда успем да покренем фајерфокс оданде па се јавим
<n3m4nj4-PCK> evo me nazad, zbunjen vise nego ikad...
<n3m4nj4-PCK> uspeo sam da pokrenem recovery mod
<n3m4nj4-PCK> sto mi do sad nije polazilo za rukom
<n3m4nj4-PCK> trenutno je aktivan ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver, nema nikakvih bugova
<n3m4nj4-PCK> ali ja i dalje ne mogu da se logujem na svoj nalog
<n3m4nj4-PCK> ovo je root
<Atlantic777> na ubuntuu si?
<Atlantic777> kako si uspeo da se uloguješ kao root? :D
<n3m4nj4-PCK> da, u recovery modu, do sad bi u njemu video samo gornja, mozda 2 milimetra ekrana
<n3m4nj4-PCK> ali posto sam uradio sudo apt-get install fglrx
<n3m4nj4-PCK> sad radi recovery mod savrseno
<n3m4nj4-PCK> ali i do konzole je bilo tesko doci
<Atlantic777> uh nisam ispratio od početka šta se tu izdešavalo
<Atlantic777> tl;dr
<Atlantic777> a umoran sam
<n3m4nj4-PCK> :D ma opusteno
<n3m4nj4-PCK> uglavnom ne mogu da se logujem na svoj acc na Ubuntu, zaglavljen sam na login screenu
<n3m4nj4-PCK> driveri ne funkcionisu nikako
<n3m4nj4-PCK> guest mod jedino mogu da otvorim i pola menija ne vidim
<Atlantic777> ajd sredićemo
<Atlantic777> a jesi li probao da napraviš nov nalog?
<Atlantic777> možda je samo gconf uništen
<Atlantic777> to se da srediti
<Atlantic777> ali najjednostavnije je napraviti nov nalog
<promis> već sam ga to pitao
<n3m4nj4-PCK> pokusao sam da kreiram novi iz log in screena
<n3m4nj4-PCK> sad cu probati odavde
<Atlantic777> aha, stvarno nisam čitao log, a mrzi me
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> samo pitam
<n3m4nj4-PCK> ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates) driver installation  failed
<Atlantic777> a kuj će ti q fglrx?
<Atlantic777> meni open source Å¡ljaka samo tako
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-28
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> backbox izgubljeni min i max i terminal ne radi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-backbox-izgubljeni-min-i-max-i-terminal-ne-radi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> UBUNTU I DRAJVERI : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-i-drajveri
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu I Drajveri : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-i-drajveri
<dbm> bar'vece ljudi
<Atlantic777> 'veče
<stereo_eeepc> 'veče
<dbm> kako ste?
<dbm> oh wrong chat idem na offtopic
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> imam problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-imam-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> imam problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-imam-problem
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-29
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem sa grafikom nakon instalacije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-grafikom-nakon-instalacije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gnome kako postaviti panel dolje i obrnuto : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-gnome-kako-postaviti-panel-dolje-i-obrnuto
<joostvb> hrm, a webforum<->irc proxy.  nice!  :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Gnome kako postaviti panel dolje i obrnuto : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-gnome-kako-postaviti-panel-dolje-i-obrnuto
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] problem sa grafikom nakon instalacije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-problem-sa-grafikom-nakon-instalacije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Gnome kako postaviti panel dolje i obrnuto : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reseno-gnome-kako-postaviti-panel-dolje-i-obrnuto
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gnome  kako promjeniti izgled min/max/close : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-gnome-kako-promjeniti-izgled-min-max-close
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Gnome  kako promjeniti izgled min/max/close : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-gnome-kako-promjeniti-izgled-min-max-close
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Gnome  kako promjeniti izgled min/max/close : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-reseno-gnome-kako-promjeniti-izgled-min-max-close
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-30
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Pozicinionirati grafiku u Lyx-u : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pozicinionirati-grafiku-u-lyx-u
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Tastatura na laptopu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tastatura-na-laptopu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-31
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem oko rezolucije? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-oko-rezolucije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.04 problem sa 5.1 zvukom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-ubuntu-12-04-problem-sa-5-1-zvukom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> HP-Deskjet-1050-j410-series : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hp-deskjet-1050-j410-series
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Lubuntu Panel:: LXDE Panel : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-panel-lxde-panel
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> GTX 550 ti vs Radeon 7750 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gtx-550-ti-vs-radeon-7750
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> treba mi pomoc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-treba-mi-pomoc
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-01
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> ubuntunovajlija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntunovajlija
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem instalacija laptop : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-instalacija-laptop
<profiler1982> pozz
<profiler1982> gdinne
<gdinne> Whazzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaap? :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> LUBUNTU 12.10, problem sa zvukom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-lubuntu-12-10-problem-sa-zvukom
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-02
<gdinne> Jel neko koristi Gnome Shell?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Google Chrome prestao da pušta youtube klipove : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-google-chrome-prestao-da-pusta-youtube-klipove
<profiler1982> pozz svima
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem grafika i smrzavanje : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-grafika-i-smrzavanje
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu 12.04 programi za autodijagnostiku : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-12-04-programi-za-autodijagnostiku
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> logovanje na skype : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-logovanje-na-skype
<nikkkola> pozdrav, ljudi!
<nikkkola> Kada preko wine-a pokrenem jednu igricu, radi normalno u fullscreenu
<profiler1982> pozz
<nikkkola> medjutim, ako uradim show desktop komandu, posle maximize nece da udje u fullscreen
<profiler1982> a na esc?
<nikkkola> odnosno, pokaze se full screen, ali pomeren malo ispod, tacno se postavi ispod panela
<nikkkola> xubuntu :)
<nikkkola> cak i kada nasilno ugasim panel, nece da se postavi na mesto prozor igre
<nikkkola> odnosno, nema prozora, nego prikaz
<nikkkola> jedini nacin za normalan prikaz je izlaz iz igre i ponovni ulaz
<nikkkola> takodje, provalio sam, ako promenim i vratim rezoluciju igre, onda uspem da u toku igre vratim
<nikkkola> sta mi je raditi?
<profiler1982> kako symbian nokiu e66 da povezem i koristim kao modem? jer mora VPN
#ubuntu-rs 2013-02-03
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] logovanje na skype : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-logovanje-na-skype
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] logovanje na skype : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-logovanje-na-skype
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> tv karta bt878 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tv-karta-bt878
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa skenerom Canon : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-problem-sa-skenerom-canon
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> sistem ne pamti podesavanja za touchped : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sistem-ne-pamti-podesavanja-za-touchped
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> sistem ne pamti podesavanja za touchpad : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-sistem-ne-pamti-podesavanja-za-touchpad
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Unity-revamped : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-unity-revamped
<nkls> pozdra, jel ima nekoga?
<nkls> treba mi pomoc oko tastature
<nkls> pozdrav*
<nkls> tacnije, imam problema sa numerickim delom tastature
<nkls> znaci.. nema nikoga???
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> numeric keyboard - problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-numeric-keyboard-problem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Ubuntu mirror : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-mirror
<profiler1982> e jel probao ko da integrise tel sa ubuntu ili nekim debianom
<profiler1982> da iz okruzenja okreces brojeve
<profiler1982> saljes poruke i to?
<profiler1982> nokia e66 je u pitanju kod mene ali i bilo koji drugi moze li?
<profiler1982> imam neke dve app ali ne radi sve
<Atlantic777> za android postoje sjajna rešenja tipa airdroid
<profiler1982> gmobile media
<Atlantic777> vrti se... recimo web server, neka web aplikacija na telefonu
<profiler1982> i jos neka
<Atlantic777> pristupiš telefonu preko browsera i radiš šta hoćeš
<profiler1982> to  znam
<profiler1982> air
<Atlantic777> od instaliranja aplikacija i upravljanja koječime pa do slanja poruka i čini mi se i telefoniranja
<profiler1982> znam za android
<profiler1982> nego symbian
<profiler1982> sad sam i skype na njega ubacio extra je tel, sluzi mi kao modem
<profiler1982> pa vec kad je vezan na kratak usb da i poruke kucam iz ubuntu
<profiler1982> jel ima ko iskustva?
<Atlantic777> na žalost, dok sam imao symbian telefon (bila nokla n73) terao sam win u vboxu i odatle nokia pc suite
<profiler1982> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-main-amd64/unity-2d-spread_5.10.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb.html
<profiler1982> moze li ovo sta
<profiler1982> greska
<profiler1982> heheeh
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-27
<StephenS> zatvor
<sef> ljudi! sinoc sam sanjao da su mo obili sefove! I da stoim pred istraziteljom:( i danas kad sam procitao vesti Nisam mogao da dodjem sebi. U snove ne verujem. ps.ali ipak se nesto dogadja iza scene
 * sef glupi vaj linux. Mora da je on doprinio svemu tome
<StephenS> super
<sef> nije!
<sef> jos nisam otisao i proverio svoje sefove!
<Sceko> kako si ti izgorio
 * sef od straha:(
<StephenS> super
<sef> hm
<sef> nisam sujeveran
 * sef bog me cuva!
 * sef a mozda i ve Svedjanke i ne moje 'ruze';)
<Sceko> sta uzimas?
<sef> sta das
<Sceko> kako je tebi dobro
<sef> svako
 * sef bog silu nemoli samo sirotinja raja;(
<Sceko> mislis sila boga ne moli
<sef> ja bas tako :)
 * sef nisam dobar u jeziku:(
<sef> ovaj kanal mi je jos jedina lepa razonoda
 * sef dok me bog posluzi:)
<sef> ne zamerte ljudi:)
<sef> svako ima svoje 'mane'
<StephenS> daj mi +
<StephenS> daj m i@
<StephenS> mi @
<sef> ali to je istina
<StephenS> promasio sam dugme
<StephenS> :D
<sef> sav sam se u znoju jutros probudio
<maletaski> nažalost nemam ovlaštenja za to
<sef> i sanjao ovo sto zborih
<sef> odo
<StephenS> kako nemas
<maletaski> nisam vlasnik kanala
<maletaski> yo/ dungodung
<dungodung> yoyo
<StephenS> a ko jeste
<maletaski> mislim da olujicz
<maletaski> odo gledam seriju :P
<milan> Ok, prvi put sam ovde, pozz
<milan> treba mi pomoc u vezi sa ubuntom :)
<StephenS> #ubuntu-balkan
<StephenS> lmao
<milan_kiri> Hello :)
<milan_kiri> moze pomoc? :)
<milan_kiri> instalirao sam xubuntu, i sve je radilo super
<milan_kiri> sad nece da se instaliraju softveri sa zvanicnog ubuntu softver centra
<StephenS> to je znak
<milan_kiri> sta?
<stereo_advance> a neka greška, valjda nešto piše
<TildaTurn> sudo
<StephenS> to je znak da treba da predjes na windows milan_kiri :)
<milan_kiri> ma polako sa windowsom, tek sam dosao :D
<milan_kiri> Iao sam ubuntu 12.4, pa redom do 13.10
<milan_kiri> i nisam umeo da resim neke sistemske greske
<milan_kiri> pa se vratio na windows
<milan_kiri> i mesec dana super radilo sve, i onda su me provalili da je krekovan sistem
<milan_kiri> tako da, sad sam instalirao Xubuntu :D
<milan_kiri> evo opravio sam ga, instalira se...nego bilo mi ukljuceno da skida sa servera za srbiju
<milan_kiri> pa nije htelo da se instalira nista...sad sam vratio na global, i radi :)
<stereo_advance> taman sam hteo da pitam za server ali nisi dao dovoljno podataka
<stereo_advance> i tako milan_kiri, koristio si krekovan win
<stereo_advance> nisi hteo da platiš
<stereo_advance> cccccc
<milan_kiri> nadji mi ti neki legalan -_-
<milan_kiri> uostalom, vise od 90% windows korisnika ovde ima nelegalan :)
<Sceko> ja npr koristim win 8 i nisam ga aktivirao
<Sceko> a sto je najjace uopste ne smeta
<Sceko> a radi vrhunski
<stereo_advance> imam legalan win i ne koristim ga :)
<milan_kiri> ma ne smeta, nego kad te na'vataju ima da smeta :)
<milan_kiri> ja sam ovaj isti xp instalirao na 5-6 racunara, sa istim krekom
<milan_kiri> i nikom nista ne fali, samo navatali moj laptop -_-
<stereo_advance> iskreno, ne znam ni gde mi je taj cd. to je neki xp home...
<stereo_advance> a još crnje i gore imam i legalan office
<Sceko> mora da ti je bio
<Sceko> update upaljen
<Sceko> drukce ne mogu da te navataju
<Sceko> ovaj 8.1 pro radi ubija
<Sceko> skinite negde instalaciju ne mora se aktivirat ne smeta ne trazi mi uopste samo eto u doljnem desnom uglu stoji al se skoro i ne primecuje activate windows i to je to
<milan_kiri> nije mi bio ukljucen update, to iskljucujem jos pri instalaciji :)
<milan_kiri> a koliko dugo ti stoji to sto se ne primecuje?
<milan_kiri> za aktivaciju?
<Sceko> evo 2 3 mjeseca
<Sceko> update radim sve
<Sceko> nema greske
<Sceko> nisam ni pokusavao da crack nit ista
<Sceko> instalirao avast i nema greske
<milan_kiri> avast? :D jaooo
<TildaTurn> avast
<milan_kiri> ne podnosim ga organski...
<milan_kiri> avira je zakon sto se toga tice
<stereo_advance> avira?!
<stereo_advance> svašta...
<StephenS> avira + comodo
<StephenS> hack my windows baby
<StephenS> al win nisam palio ne pamtim..
<Sceko> samo avast
<Sceko> sve je to sranje
<Sceko> ja sam ga mrzio al su napredovali znatno
<Sceko> od kad njega koristim nemam problema :)
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-28
<Sceko> nema koji nisam testirao 4 god sam izgubio na  tome
<Sceko> i to free verzija radi kida
<Sceko> a ne osjetis ga da radi
<milan_kiri> kakogod bilo, avira koja je licencirana je zvanicno i nezvanicno najbolji antivirus ikada
<stereo_advance> baš da nije...
<Sceko> primjetio sam da im ova nova verzija nije losa
<Sceko> probaj ovo svez win 8.1 avast + chrome
<Sceko> neces se pokajat
<TildaTurn> Sceko, si ti neki PR za NSA? :)
<StephenS> on je fizicar
<Sceko> Mi smo ti ovi bre Jehovini svedoci
<milan_kiri> PR?? :O ne volim ih nimalo :D
<hbogner> pozdrav
<StephenS> z
<nesa962> bro veče svima
<StephenS> CAOS
<nesa962> bro veče svima
<StephenS> Imam voice
<StephenS> a ti
<StephenS> :D
<nesa962> ako bi mi objasnio Å¡ta je to rekao bih ti
<fogmaker> nesa962 ako nemaš voice (glas) to što napišeš neće biti svima vidljivo
<fogmaker> mada to na ovom kanalu nije ograničeno
<fogmaker> svi imaju voice
<nesa962> bro veče druže dugo se nismo čuli
<StephenS> nesa962: to znaci da ja ne vidim sta ti pises
<StephenS> :D
<nesa962> kako to da regulišem
<StephenS> das mi 200 dinara
<StephenS> i ja ti to resim
<nesa962> hahahhahaha
<fogmaker> zdravo nesa962 ne pratim pomno kanal ubuntu-rs
<StephenS> sta\s'smejes
<StephenS> neki to naplacuju i po hiljadu
<StephenS> ja ti trazim samo 200
<nesa962> fogmaker kaži mi koi chat da instaliram pošto sam imao problema sa prošlim hardom sada sam ga zamenio i pšonovo podigo sistem
<nesa962> xchat ili beše kako
<fogmaker> da xchat
<nesa962> ok mislio sam da nije bio neki heksa chat
<StephenS> jeste
<StephenS> taj je noviji
<StephenS> xchat na steroidima
<StephenS> fogmaker: hoces da mi das 300 dinra
<fogmaker> hexchat nije u riznici ubuntua
<fogmaker> tako da uzmeš xchat
<fogmaker> StephenS može li u evrima?
<StephenS> moze kako ne moze
<StephenS> kako ne bi moglo
<StephenS> ali moras mi na racun uplatiti
<StephenS> a racun je na havajima
<StephenS> tako da moras ici na havaje
<StephenS> hoce to biti problem?
<maletaski> moram da vas zamolim da za ovakve razgovore koritite drugi kanal
<StephenS> koji kanal?
<maletaski> #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<maletaski> ovde se sve loguje
<StephenS> pa?
<maletaski> ovde je odlučeno bez spamovanja i offtopica
<maletaski> zato je i otvoren onaj drugi kanal
<nesa962> kako glasi komanda u konzoli za instalaciju nekog programa
<StephenS> lol?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-30
<Mina> fantastic001 !? jeli postoi taj nik ?
 * Mina ganjam *genije'
 * Mina Vi + -
 * Mina Vi +-sevi preselite se U --use ;)
<Mina> da bi moga da zborim
<Mina> 777 su prvi na redu
<Mina> pa onda bitovci;(
<Mina> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<dragan99> debian wheezy ne radi mi nijedan tty1-6, ctrl+alt+Fx dobijem prazan crn ekran, vlasnicki AMD drajveri?
<dragan99> ~$ ps -ef |grep getty
<dragan99> root      3907     1  0 19:42 tty1     00:00:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty1
<dragan99> root      3908     1  0 19:42 tty2     00:00:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty2
<dragan99> root      3909     1  0 19:42 tty3     00:00:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty3
<dragan99> root      3910     1  0 19:42 tty4     00:00:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty4
<dragan99> root      3911     1  0 19:42 tty5     00:00:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty5
<dragan99> root      3912     1  0 19:42 tty6     00:00:00 /sbin/getty 38400 tty6
<dragan99> dragan    5349  5266  0 20:17 pts/1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto getty
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-31
<blaeks> kupujem bitcoine, lično, BG, keš na ruke.
<nesa962> prilikom instalacije pita me za lozinku,ali kada je otkucam ,ponovi mi se ista radnja i opet traži lozinku
<nesa962> ubuntu 13.10
<rexich> здраво људи, шта има?
<Hanac> za ubuntu 13,1 jel bolje da  ako koristim dual boot sa wubijem ili d instaliram sa diska _
<Hanac> _
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-01
<alexa> promis, ping!
#ubuntu-rs 2014-02-02
<alexa> <alexa> Ljudi, kako u Libreoffice-u da preslovim nešto=
<alexa> <alexa> ?
<alexa> <alexa> oootranslit ne može da se skine sa sajta
<alexa> <alexa> link ne radi
<alexa> <alexa> https://oootranslit.lugons.org/wp-content/plugins/download-monitor/download.php?id=3
<alexa> <alexa> a kada sam pokušao komentar na sajtu da postavim, ni wp-posts.php nije nađen. lol
<stereo_advance> a ček
<stereo_advance> alexa, daj mail na pp da ti pošaljem
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-26
<tcl-devil> Beretta021
<tcl-devil> jesi ziv
<Beretta021> jesam
<tcl-devil> haj mi pomozi malo
<tcl-devil> ubi me ovaj tDOM
<Beretta021> moze ali jako brzo
<tcl-devil> na CentOS-u :(
<tcl-devil> smrc
<Beretta021> moram begati
<tcl-devil> nemoj da begas
<Beretta021> au bato ja i centos slabo
<tcl-devil> nista onda begaj :D
<Beretta021> begam :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-27
<Aleksa> Zašto je forum offline?
<Aleksa> dokman, Luigi021 milanjoe olujicz vvuja ^^
<Aleksa> ^
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-29
<pwnd> živ neko? :)
<helpakomoze> holla
<helpakomoze> neko prisutan
<helpakomoze> ?
<helpakomoze> pls people new sam
<helpakomoze> nikad nikog da nadjem here
<helpakomoze> pozz
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-30
<joostvb> dobro jutro
#ubuntu-rs 2016-02-04
<nikola_> Ima nekog?
<nikola_> Imam problem?
<nikola_> Can someone help me??
<nikola_> Ima li koga?
<nikola_> pomoc???
<nikola_> molim vas???
<nikola_> Ima li nekog??
<Atlantic777> Å¡toi ne volim ove hajzenberg goste
<Atlantic777> nije ni minut bio prisutan
<Mile> Pozdrav svima imam jedno brzo pitanje. Posto prebacujem Ubuntu na SSD razmisljam da li je bolje da instaliram 15.10 verziju pa je upgrejdujem  posle na 16.04 ili da instaliram 14.04?
<Atlantic777> može i 14.04 na 16.04
<Atlantic777> oba su LTS
<Atlantic777> mada, ja nikada nisam baš imao lepa iskustva sa nadogradnjom
<Atlantic777> moja preporuka je da napraviš posebnu particiju za /home, a reinstaliraš sistem kada budeš hteo :)
<Atlantic777> inače, preporuka i da sačekaš 16.04.1
<Mile> Ja sam do sad koristio Ubuntu 14.04.3 ali posto sam isprebacao podatke i oslobodio drugi ssd sad planiram na njega da ubacim
<Mile> Ubacio bi Ubuntu MATE posto mi odgovara gnome 2, da ne gubim vreme da brisem Unity
<Atlantic777> pa dobro :)
<Mile> U svakom slucaju koju mi verziju predlazes da ubacim sad 15.10 ili 14.04?
<Atlantic777> inače, kad sam se selio na ssd, ja sam samo kopirao ceo sistem
<Atlantic777> moja preporuka za 14.04
<Mile> Razmisljao sam da kopiram ali na trenutni sistem sam ja ubacio gnome 2 i to je ona prva verzija koja baguje tipa kad upalim photoshop udje mi gore onaj padajuci meni (File, settings, view)
<Mile> udje u onaj meni od gnome 2
<Mile> a to je lepo sredjeno u Mate-u tako da mora svez da ubacim :)
<Atlantic777> pa dobro, u to se već ne razumem :)
<Mile> Imam jos jedno pitanje izvini sto te smaram ali cisto da proverim:
<Mile> 1. Pretpostavljam da ce biti osetno poboljsanje na SSD-u tj. da li Ubuntu moze da koristi ssd kako treba
<Mile> 2. I posto imam 12GB ram da li je uopste potrebno da pravim SWAP?
#ubuntu-rs 2016-02-05
<nikola_> Jel je neko ovde na ovom kanalu aktivan?
<Atlantic777> jeste
<Atlantic777> blah, samo njega opet nema
#ubuntu-rs 2017-02-02
<Sljamka> Ima li koga
<Sljamka> On line
#ubuntu-rs 2018-01-29
<femic> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<femic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMxwzMbmG3E
<femic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExKDSy_DXDs
#ubuntu-rs 2018-01-31
<nikolam> da li je imao neko problem sa RS odrazom riznice Ubuntua (Xubuntu) u poslednje vreme? Skoro imah jednu reinstalaciju i deluje da je sve OK
<nikolam> Bilo je nekad ranije problema sa sinhronizacijom sa glavnom riznicom na relaciji ka RS
<nikolam> Da li neko zna ko to odrzava i u kakvom je stanju odraz za RS (cini mi se da je pre bio negde i da niej bio uvek najsveziji sto je pravilo probleme)
<nikolam> Posto se za unapredjenje podrazumevano koristi RS odraz riznice, to je bitno za korisnike u Srbiji.
#ubuntu-rs 2018-02-02
<baraba_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPaIXD97BcE
<baraba_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RdftnURWBs :(
 * baraba_ samo za Atlantic777 ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2018-02-03
<nikolam> Na RTS TV uskoro neka emisija sa podnaslovom "Inovacije Bila gejtsa". Baš volim što RTS počinje da više pušt anaučnu fantastiku ;)
<nikolam> jedino što je njegova kompanija "inovirala" je zastrašivanje i monopolski položaj, kao i isporuku tehnologije stare u proseku 10-15 godina.
<kim______> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<kim______> samo za  Atlantic777  ;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-28
<morebit> i da sam i ja koji bit ;)
<morebit> kako ste ljudi :)
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oVg_aQArYY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CE4Nwb2RcI
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPC1F5mObsI
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_t6YFZqiUg
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_t6YFZqiUg
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_t6YFZqiUg
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9JroMRtbAc
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bDHOxIvzlM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxveoU_HknE
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-30
<kiwi_25> evo mene i do menemoga Ajde mala poljubi jednoga;)
<kiwi_25> kakoste ljudi :)
<adin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-> Crnogorske Srpske guslesu naljepse  :-)))
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgwydDGUgXw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_go8xpNA9w
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dij4Kc8juAc
#ubuntu-rs 2020-02-02
 * padovan10 morebit da sam i Radovan
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1NDw4xhP8A
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZUcXXpmPQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CE4Nwb2RcI
<milobit-> https://kiwiirc.com/nextclient/irc.freenode.net
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvJQVnUIblc
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
<adin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhpT3eAEEvA
<adin> Nick adin-
<adin-> da mi nije vas Mozda vise nebi ni zivij
<adin-> odo dodo
<adin-> pamet me izdaje
<adin-> a mozak mi se muti
